# MILAN | Public Transport



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought so nowadays tram's speed is 70-100 km/h so it's cool.


----------



## Milanomia (Jan 18, 2006)

Around 70 Km/h full-loaded..


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

has someone tested them on highest speed? or it's just you asume ? 

Well on speedometer it's 80 km/h I think and think that that's the maximum speed this trams can reach.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

have they no shovels in milan? can't they clear the snow?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*MILANO | Public Transport*

(the thread was renamed, so I edited its first post)



gino lo spazzino said:


> I dedicate this thread to the Milan public transportation includes: bus, tram, subway, trolleybus, S Lines (urban and suburban trains) and Bike sharing
> Currently, public transport is managed by ATM Milano SpA (Azienda Trasporti Milanesi) and serves, in addition to the City of Milan more than 40 cities in the metropolitan area.
> Public transport in Milan is one of the best in Italy and offers: a variety of bus lines, an extensive network of tram (one of the largest in Europe), three subway lines (2 under construction, 5 in planning), 3 lines trolleybus lines, 10 railway S
> and 200 stations Bike-sharing (50 under construction)
> ...


THE PROJECT OF M5 
The project forecasted the construction of a single tunnel bored by a TBM from Bignami station up to Marche, from which they proceed with traditional methods up to Zara, while from Garibaldi they digged with a mixed method ( blind hole and cut & cover) to build the tunnel up to Zara station. The whole line is fully automatic, like Turin metro, and the one under construction in Brescia



*Branch 1: *Bignami - Stazione Garibaldi (FS - M2 - S) 
Length: 5.600 m 
Stations: 9 (Bignami - Ponale - Bicocca - Ca' Granda - Istria - Marche - Zara - Isola - Garibaldi) 
Passengers/Hours: 8.700 
Currently U/C
Construction started on July 2007 and the stretch will be opened on 2012 (Bignami-Zara) and 2013 (Zara-Garibaldi)














































TRAINS 
Initially the convoys will be 39 m long in a composition of 3 cars each; they'll carry 431 passengers and have 72 seats 
In the future the number of cars is forecasted to be upgraded to 4 reaching a total length of 50 m and carrying 534 passengers. 











*Branch 2*: Stazione Garibaldi - San Siro 
Length: 6.300 m 
Stations: 10 (Monumentale - Cenisio - Gerusalemme - Domodossola - Tre Torri - Portello - Lotto - Segesta - Esquilino - San Siro) 
Construction will start on 2010 and the stretch will be opened within 2015 






































www.metro-5.com


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Last updates



Sirako said:


> Ne carico 2 anche io...
> DEPOSITO
> 
> 
> ...





TohrAlkimista said:


> *Istria*
> 
> *
> Ca' Granda*





TohrAlkimista said:


> *Bicocca*





TohrAlkimista said:


> *Ponale*


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

More!!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Garibaldi station


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks Genius


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

..


TohrAlkimista said:


> E mettiamo pure:
> 
> *Bignami*


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Well done

kay:


----------



## enrico vigo (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

..


Mr.Underground said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some new pics: Isola station



FILIP libero y feliz said:


> Ciau a tutti...
> 
> tra via de Catillia e via Confalonieri
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The fisrt 2 pics are referred to a service link with existing metro line 2, the other ones to the stretch Isola-Garibaldi partly digged with cut and cover (the only one stretch digged wit that tecnique)



Gusme said:


> un paio di aggiornamenti sui cantieri MM5 all'isola
> 
> Tronchino di collegamento M5-M2 - Galleria artificiale U3-Parco
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

How is the whole metro-line financed?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
It's in project financing: 60% public money and 40% private


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

How much of the public costs are beared by the municipality, region, Italy and EU?

I'm just wondering, because it is really impressive building a complete new line with several stations despite italian municipalities (not their inhabitants) being generally poor. And here in Germany we can't manage anymore to build new long lines. Just look at the new metro-line U4 in Hamburg (effectively just 4 km of new tracks with two new stops) or the new metro-line U55 in Berlin (just 1,8 km with 3 stops. Extension unsure due to lack of funds). Also it is hard to get private investors for german public transport.


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great metro line for Milano!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> How much of the public costs are beared by the municipality, region, Italy and EU?
> 
> I'm just wondering, because it is really impressive building a complete new line with several stations despite italian municipalities (not their inhabitants) being generally poor. And here in Germany we can't manage anymore to build new long lines. Just look at the new metro-line U4 in Hamburg (effectively just 4 km of new tracks with two new stops) or the new metro-line U55 in Berlin (just 1,8 km with 3 stops. Extension unsure due to lack of funds). Also it is hard to get private investors for german public transport.


In Italy generally public transport is financed by the State directly; other subjects which could participate are local administrations (Regions, Provinces, Municipalities), private subjects and even EU in some cases (that's true pratically only for Southern Italy Regions. Infact part of the huge Naples metro and trains developement is cofinanced by the Union)
But in any case the most of the money is put in by the State (by the Governement to be more accurate)
The system, to simplify, is like that: local administrations may submit to the Governement their infrastructural PT projects. A comitee (CIPE) estimates their financial sustainability (and obviously their coherence: small villages couldn't ask for money to build a metro web  ) and provide to finance 'em as far as they find the necessary funds (the percentage of the financing is different by case)
They kinda are 'forced' to give the money 
It works like this since '92: before the financing for local public transport infrastructures was uncertain and rarely a local administration planned a metro or a tram web, because they weren't sure to find the money
After this law the number of cities planning and building infrastructures of PT increased


Back to M5: 'only' 40% is private project financing (the private who financed it, is building it and will 'manage' the line for a 27 years period); the remaining part is public money (partly by Lombardia Region, partly by Milan municipality and partly by Government)
The project financing formula was 'invented' to reduce the State financing to have as son as possible the money allocated
True that 'inexplicably' many times other cities way more expensive projects (like Metro C in Rome) were interely financed by the State quite immediately, but normally lower is the 'price' easier is 'to find' the money.
For istance Metro 4 (always in Milan, alway with project financing formula) is still waiting for the last State financing before start the construction (yep: M5 started before M4); the construction will start certainly in 2010, but the point is that to have the financing was harder (even if it was planned before M5) because the line stretches are 'too long' and consequently the money needed is more (in the case of a private project financing there is even the problem to find some private subject who wants to participate: and more is the money, higher is the risk)
Thanks even the M4 project experience they thought M5 in a different way: they 'designed' a relatively short 'base stretch'... so they quite easily find investors and public money, and then start works (in brackets: it's even good the builders are the ones who invested. The sooner they finish the job, the sooner they start to earn: so they're working fast). Not only that: they could design even the second branch extension (thanks the 'success' of the first one) and very soon they will start to build the Garibaldi-San Siro stretch... the whole M5 from Bignami to San Siro is longer than M4
More: they're planning other extensions beyond Bignami, going North, and San Siro, going West

Definitely I think M5 formula is a winning formula 

...uff... I wrote a lot :|


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

..


Sirako said:


> Anche Zara sta per scomparire


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A coupple of old videos concerning the works



Mauz® said:


> Un paio di video interessanti trovati per caso su youtube...
> 
> Calaggio di una betoniera all'interno dello scavo (pensavo si usassero delle rampe o un montacarichi un po' più tradizionale)...
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The convoy (for the first phase: composition will be 4 cars)



Il trovatore said:


> Agli amici di Milano un bel regalo.. cosi' finalmente vedrete come sara' il treno della vostra M5 sorella di quella di brescia e copenhaghen (che pero' hanno stazioni piu' belle:lol


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A sort of presentation, yesterday 



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Ecco la galleria fotografica del corriere
> 
> Molte foto sono le stesse di quelle di repubblica (si vede che sono rilasciate direttamente da M5 in una cartella stampa), per cui ho selezionato solo quelle che su repubblica non compaiono
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some other pics



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Da Repubblica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I add this video



Mauz® said:


> Ma nessuno ha ancora postato questo video?!?!?!?!? :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ A little greeting from Denmark  We have those trains in our newest metro of Copenhagen, and they do an excellent job! Its impressive how accurate they are at accelerating and braking. Especially braking, they do it a lot faster than any human would do. Thus faster overall!


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Ciao, you know that the Copenhagen metro is operated by ATM Milano (Azienda Trasporti Milanesi)?


















































































http://milano.corriere.it/milano/ga..._5145b80a-772f-11e0-a006-4d571262b3cd.shtml#1


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Alseimik said:


> ^^ A little greeting from Denmark  We have those trains in our newest metro of Copenhagen, and they do an excellent job! Its impressive how accurate they are at accelerating and braking. Especially braking, they do it a lot faster than any human would do. Thus faster overall!


Those trains will operate in Brescia metro as well


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

fede84 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it already open? if not, when will it be?
looks like it is finished.


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

CCs77 said:


> Is it already open? if not, when will it be?
> looks like it is finished.


No, it will be opened April 2012 (first section)?!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

CCs77 said:


> Is it already open? if not, when will it be?
> looks like it is finished.


Many stations are almost finished, but they have to keep on testing the stretch before opening and for a new line it is a job which lasts months.
Anyway I thought it could open within 2011: probably they want to open having even the rail connection with M2 (to use to send the trains to Famagosta depot in case they need a reapair or something) ready... in that stretch works are a bit 'late' and maybe that's why they will open in 2012, I think.
But it's a deduction of mine


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

I dedicate this thread to the Milan public transportation includes: bus, tram, subway, trolleybus, S Lines (urban and suburban trains) and Bike sharing
Currently, public transport is managed by ATM Milano SpA (Azienda Trasporti Milanesi) and serves, in addition to the City of Milan more than 40 cities in the metropolitan area.
Public transport in Milan is one of the best in Italy and offers: a variety of bus lines, an extensive network of tram (one of the largest in Europe), three subway lines (2 under construction, 5 in planning), 3 lines trolleybus lines, 10 railway S
and 200 stations Bike-sharing (50 under construction)

*Bus*

The network consists of urban automobile 83 lines, two of which perform alternative service at night in the subway.
The cars are mainly buses Milan home IVECO. The urban models (12 meters) with many years of service are the 48XX-49XX CityClass serial, which are being replaced by brand new ecobus Irisbus Citelis EEV (Enhanced Environmentally Friendly Vehicles) (IVECO always home).
Are already in service of two different colors Citelis: The first batch of 50 units in 2008 was sent to ATM orange livery, the second batch, delivered to the ATM in 2010 is another 120 units with light gray-green livery (like trams sirio and eurotram).

The fleet of 18 meters has recently been renovated with 100 Mercedes cars ecobus CITARO EEV (Enhanced Environmentally Friendly Vehicles), again in light gray-green livery, these cars prove to be very high performance and high safety standards. All these new cars (and Citaro Citelis) are equipped with air conditioning, LED orange veils, 24H surveillance, buttons to open doors of self-service by the passengers (including the blind), voice announcement systems and visual stop (thanks to radio communications RCC) and ramp for wheelchair users.
In 2010 were put into operation two hybrid buses (diesel and electric motor) in a MAN branded a branded SE and Van Hool, operating only lend to lines 50 and 58.

The symbol EEV aforementioned means that the vehicle produces lower emissions as established by law (EURO 5). These engines can reduce fuel consumption and therefore CO2 emissions
In addition to these cars, ATM deposits contain most of the new model of 'Cursor Irisbus CityClass, entered service a few years ago we argue for equipping cars ecobus similar to (but not on pollution to the comfort passengers).

Photo:

Irisbus Citelis:

Green Version


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Orange Version


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Irisbus CityClass:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

MAN Lyon's city Hybrid



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mercedes Benz Citaro G Hybrid



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

VanHool A330 Hybrid



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mercedes Citaro G



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mercedes Citaro Full Cell Hydrogen (test):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Tram*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The trams are a typical component of the landscape in Milan. The city also has 17-lines that make up one of the largest tram networks in the world (about 300 km of tracks), and the largest fleet of trams in Europe with as many as 519 specimens, both new and old-style tram are spreading in major European cities
The trams are a typical component of the landscape in Milan. The characteristic of the tram tramway Milan are certainly the "Twenty-eight" (series 1500) built between 1928 and 1932 in 502 copies and is still in circulation in 163 units.
In service as well as the newer cars:
Bombardier Flexity Outlook E - 34.10 m 7 elements - Zagato Design
Ansaldobreda Sirio - 35.35 m 7 elements - designed by Pininfarina
Ansaldobreda Sirio - 25.15 m 5 elements - designed by Pininfarina
Ansaldobreda Sirio - 26.5 m 5 elements -

Photo:

AnsaldoBreda



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bombardier



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vetture Carrelli



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Undreground (Subway)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The subway network of ​​Milan, backbone of the local public transport network, consists of three lines, with a total area of 83.5 km, making it the largest in Italy.
And 'extended to 83.5 km, the three lines are commonly called with colors that identify the "red" (M1), "green" (M2), the "yellow" (M3). The color is used in the maps, in the livery of trains and stations of the furniture
Current projects include the extension of existing lines and construction of two new lines, called M4 and M5. The creation of routes, however, has already suffered delays provided for both the priority given to these Molino Dorino - Rho Fair (not initially planned), funding for both problems. Since 2005 there has been an acceleration, however, with the funding and approval of line 5, with part of the financing, line 4 (CIPE of March 29, 2006). In the 2007 Budget the Government has committed to fund the building line 4 with 170 million euros. When the work is finished, the extension of the Milan subway will be 140 km.

The municipality of Milan has also approved the project on further metro lines in his plan of territorial government, valid until 2030 [15].
It was announced that most likely will be built by 2014, a circular line (like the Circle Line of London Underground) Railway type and a modified version with additional 6 stops of the current line S5.

From late 2007 begun work to cover the lines underground through the UMTS network, with coverage of the stations was completed in December 2009. 
At the beginning of 2008 started the HSDPA coverage. The technology used is the RF over fiber. The operators who participated in the coverage are TIM, Vodafone, Wind and 3. From August 2009 there are 40 stations covered by HSDPA. From 21 December 2009 was achieved at 100% coverage of all three cell lines and all telephone operators

Photo:

M1 Train



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

M2 Train



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

M3 Train



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

M5 Train (Test)














































http://milano.corriere.it/milano/ga..._5145b80a-772f-11e0-a006-4d571262b3cd.shtml#1

*Trolleybus*

The trolleybus network in Milan is composed of 4 lines:
90 circular right (Viale Isonzo - Lot M1 - Viale Isonzo)
91 circular left (Viale Isonzo - Lot M1 - Viale Isonzo)
Viale Isonzo 92 - Bovisa FN
93 Viale Omero - Lambrate M2

Photo:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*S Lines (urban and suburban trains)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The suburban rail system in Milan is a local public transport in the metropolitan area of Milan.
To 2011 is composed of ten lines, including nine operated by Trenord (formerly LeNord Trenitalia) and a Temporary Association of Companies (ATI) made ​​by the same company together with the ATM.

The network provides a link between the centers of the metropolitan area and the city of Milan, allowing faster connections between trains, subway lines and the Milan urban ATM.

Service is the core of the railway, a tunnel that crosses the city from the north-west to east at the confluence of many of the "S line" reaching an average frequency of six minutes, and has the function to distribute passenger traffic on the network of metropolitan and lines of force on the surface. The station where you can interchange with the greatest number of lines is Milan Porta Garibaldi, including the underground part, where they meet seven out of ten lines.

Photo

TSR AnsaldoBreda



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TAF AnsaldoBreda



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Coradia Alstom



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Bike Sharing (BikeMi)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BikeMi is a new service of Bike Sharing in the city of Milan, easy, practical and environmentally friendly. Created to facilitate the mobility of citizens, BikeMi is not just a bike rental service, but a real public transport system to be used for short trips (up to 2 hours) along with the traditional ATM transport.

This is just the beginning of a major project, which will see the gradual increase of locations BikeMi, placed near the main strategic points in Milan: from the train stations to universities, from hospitals to places of tourist interest, from the underground to the centers administrative, commercial and parking. Those who subscribe to only think about taking your bike, get to your destination and return it in the nearest station.

Photo:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skyexpress (Nov 3, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

As a former resident of Milano, I have some comments (sorry if they get too detailed/city-specific):


 when I was living there, the tram line to Cineselo had already been commissioned (with great fanfare) and was operating. I also remember they had changed some tram lines from the version presented on the map as they reorganized some lines.
 subway line 2 (green) recently saw the extension from Farmagosta to Assago. This line has become a 2-Y, branching in both ends (Assago and Abiategrasso in the south, joining at Farmagosta; Cologno Nord and Gessate in the northeast, joining at Cascina Gobba). I'm not sure about how they are operating the line, as trains were being slowly introduced on the new sector. My guess is that they will operate a "short loop" Cologno-Abiategrasso and a long loop Assago - Gessate. Maybe they will expand the line from Abiategrasso eastward some day.
 subway line 2 (yellow) finally opened its extension Degrano-Comasina. It is mostly a derelict and decaying area, they are saying new, fast connections will help to improve some "quartieri" nearby.
 those old trains are the crappiest thing around Milano. Too hot on summer, too cold on winter, slippery floor. They are good - as a touristic joy ride - and should be retired as new fleet arrives. They are particularly overused in the orbital lines around Milano Dowtown, sometimes you are driving a car and see 3-4 of them queuing.
 the trolleybus corridor (lines 90/91) encompasses an extended orbit around the "inner city" and should be converted to tramway. 90% of it already runs in physically segregated lanes.
 Milano bike sharing is a joke. Theft is high, and you ought to be a bit crazy to ride bikes in the inner areas of Milano anyway. 

Now, some comments on ATM management. The agency has the worst fare box recover of all major European cities, a meager 14% in 2009. This is due to the political play with the agency, with demagogue fare politics. Single-fare (75min) tickets cost € 1,00. One-day unlimited travel tickets cost € 3,00. Monthly subscription passes cost € 30.

With these low fares, nobody can pay its bills, but on the other hand low fares are the only way to keep an unreliable, delay-prone system full so that local politicians can keep pushing more transit projects forward. I'm talking particularly of the irrational tram network, that should be streamlined with trunk lines with frequent service using larger trams and having buses out of downtown, operating feeder services to the MEtro and Tram only... But, as I say, it is a political plot: it has become an excuse for everything, from higher parking fees ("if you think it is expensive, take the subway instead of driving") 
to housing policy ("it is cheap to move around the city anyway").

A trick, though, is that all those prices only apply within the limits of Milano municipality. If you are travelling to nearby cities (in Milano conurbation, totally connected to it), those fares no longer apply, they are far more expensive and based on traveled zones.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Suburbanist said:


> subway line *2* (yellow)


Obviously you mean line *3*


> Milano bike sharing is a joke. Theft is high, and you ought to be a bit crazy to ride bikes in the inner areas of Milano anyway.


About crazyness is just your opinion (anyway recently they built brandnew bike pathways in city center), but about the high theft is not true as far as I know


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> About crazyness is just your opinion (anyway recently they built brandnew bike pathways in city center), but about the high theft is not true as far as I know


I read on La Repubblica last December or so that the turnover of bikes were about 40% for 12 months. And the program doesn't recover not even 10% of its costs via subscriptions.

Meanwhile, they can't even keep the few existing bike paths in good standing.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I suggest you not to read _la Repubblica_ (or at least to read something other in addiction) over all for everything concerning Milan: they love to misinform or exagerate data to support 'their' political part.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tunneling the tram: run on *line 7*





by Alefilobus


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Time for some trolleybus





by brugghen


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

by Alefilobus


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Started today, the new public transport service in the suburban south-west of Milan, Lot No.5 managed by ATM through the companies PMT and STAV.

Bus in Service: Irisbus Crossway LE



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A video on the suburban rail line *S9*.

Quite old video, a branch where the line runs on Southern railways ring between Porta Romana railway station and Romolo (interchange with M2).
In the future a third station is forecast on this stretch (named Tibaldi) 





by fra74mil

I think the author actually is the Italian forumer _fra74_


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

An 'art gallery' in a corridor of *Duomo* metro station sponsored by easyjet





by EasyJetItalia


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Comasina* station, *M3* terminus





by Mat3275700


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ They should adopt driverless operation on line 3 and fit it with PSDs.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How would you guys rank Milan's mass transit based on 0-10 score?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

LtBk said:


> How would you guys rank Milan's mass transit based on 0-10 score?


6.

Major problems in my opinion, in no particular order:
- fare is too low, draining city budget to cover 84% of its operational expenses. It should be tripled overnight, for a starter. € 30 for unlimited ride on the system is outrageous, a burden on those who don't use the system and a form of extracting tax money for rich inhabitants to pay for yet another social program.
- old trams might look "charming", but they are HELL to ride, noisy, hot/cold, totally uncomfortable. Sirio trams should be used to replace all old crappy trains on lines 29 and 30, to begin with.
- the disposition of overground lines make the system unreliable, God forbid the milanesi making connections or using different vehicles to complete the journey, despite the integrated fare (therefore the city refuses to take away bus/tram lines from city center or lines running in similar alignments of subway lines)
- most buses are filthy, cleaning standards are low
- in some specific cases, reserved lanes for buses put a burden on car traffic and should be scrapped altogether, buses diverted to other roads where they don't interfere with cars and scooters
- there are not sufficient conductors to check payment on nights and weekends, and many, particularly rowdy teenagers, end up riding without payment, disrupting the environment and even drinking on board.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I would say 7/8

The major problem IMO is the difference between Milan and suburbs.
I think to use PT within Milan's municipality border it's easy and you can go everywhere. Obviously I think metro and tram web need a completion (the second one more than a completion a renovation in many points which are in share with cars, due to the time when the tracks where built)

Problems are with the metro area.
Not only for the lack of infrastructures, but mostly for the lack of integration: there is a large number of transport authority operating around Milan, and it's quite messy in term of reliability and usability.

A transportation authority for the metro area (and a metro area figure itself) is needed to make everything more integrated; just one company for bus, metro, trains and so on in the whole MA. Like RATP in Paris, for istance


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

by MyMetropolitano


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I would say 7/8
> 
> The major problem IMO is the difference between Milan and suburbs.
> I think to use PT within Milan's municipality border it's easy and you can go everywhere. Obviously I think metro and tram web need a completion (the second one more than a completion a renovation in many points which are in share with cars, due to the time when the tracks where built)
> ...


Any plans for a regional authority?


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

LtBk said:


> How would you guys rank Milan's mass transit based on 0-10 score?


City of Milan. Day: 7. Night: 4

Metropolitan area. Day: 5. Night: 0.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Night, as in evening or late night? Also, how would you compare Milan's public transportation to other European cities of similar populations?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Night, as in evening or late night? Also, how would you compare Milan's public transportation to other European cities of similar populations?


Milan's transit network becomes sluggish and unreliable after 9pm. Trams and buses will just ignore schedule, subways will have intervals as high as 20 min. There is no late-night service AFAIK.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually it is quite good. The most annoying problems are huge metro intervalls in the evening and the inexistence of a night bus service (which in fact is a joke for a city of 1.3 million or so).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The new administration just announced to start with night service by September (in the week end. I hope forecasting an extension to the other days of the week)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some pic of *M2* viaduct around Cologno Sud and Cologno Centro stations I took 6 years ago or so




































































































http://msrmilano.forumfree.it/?t=4700257


In the whole metro web just M2 got surface and viaduct stretches: from Cimiano to Gessate/Cologno Nord and the new branch from Famagosta to Milanofiori Forum.
Even M4 and M5 projects are completely underground


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Milano soil is quite good for excavations, I think. And it is sit around the area less affected by earthquakes in the country, making construction cheaper.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think laziness is the reason.

Many people in Milan don't know what Passante is, how S-lines work, that the system (and the fares) are integrated, that in the Passante the trains frequency is comparable to the metro ones. S lines and Passante are way better known by commuters living in the metro than by Milan's inhabitants

Look: this is the official (ugly) metro map










Does the rail network seem to be integrated and working like a metro? I dont' think so


Look how the RER lines are in a Paris metro map










or S-bahn in Berlin










With different modality, but even a tourist who don't know the two metro systems understand immediatly they're lines integrated with the metro.

On Milan's map what do you understand?

And that's just one aspect of the lack of information: the true problem is that there is not only a transportation authority, then the S-lines have nothing to do with Atm (which some how hide 'em in its maps)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Look how the RER lines are in a Paris metro map
> http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/images/Image/paris/metro.jpg


Wow this map is over 15 years old.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yup... I know: I put the first map I found. It was just to point out how communication on urban transport should work


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> And that's just one aspect of the lack of information: the true problem is that there is not only a transportation authority, then the S-lines have nothing to do with Atm (which some how hide 'em in its maps)


The Passante is also used by medium distance commuter trains, or at least supposed to be used that way, isn't it? I read somewhere that now there are trains from Malpensa airport going to Milano Rogoredo all the way. So the Passante and its stations belongs to Trenitalia. But that shouldn't be a matter of improper communication to the user.


A major problem, as I see, is that without previous knowledge there are no maps in ATM network showing how many fare zones ticket one should buy when travelling outside the limits of municipality. There are those U + (x) fares, which include all of Milano + certain x number of zones. There are other tickets that don't cover all of Milano, but just the periphery near the point of entry in the muncipality. But it is hard to find maps showing where the zones begin and end, and what areas are covered. So it is quite easy to get fined on the subway if one rides away from Milano without the proper ticket.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yup: I think one of the main deficiencies of the system is the communication.

I think that Atm communication sucks, but Trenitalia and le Nord communication is even worse.

I have to say, anyway, that recently Atm tried to improve the communication: I liked the efforts to make metro signage a bit more standardized and clear (reminds me Paris metro one, which I consider one of the best). 
Not perfect, but way better than previously and I think this way is the right direction.





































On the other hand contemporarily they made gigantic mistakes as for istance this incomprehensible map of bus/tram network


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you think more people are going to use the S-Trains in the near future?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Definitely yes.
each year number of passengers grows.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Definitely yes.
> each year number of passengers grows.


Do you have some statistics about it? I mean daily and/or yearly ridership of Linee S.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

And more pictures from within the stations pls.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

WalkTheWorld said:


> And more pictures from within the stations pls.


 Some pictures here


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
In this map of Passante I found in the link you provided there is not Lancetti station










A correct scheme with current S lines running in the _Passante_









http://www.msrmilano.com/images/PassanteFerroviario.pdf

source msrmilano

Lancetti station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Attus said:


> Do you have some statistics about it? I mean daily and/or yearly ridership of Linee S.


I was looking for more specifical data, but I couldn't find 'em.

I found many sources stating in last 2 years regional railways passengers number rised of 15%
I assume mostly because of Milan S lines


Main source of these data I think is Trenord (the new regional railways company born by the merging of Trenitalia and LeNord)

http://www.trenord.it/media/18134/brochure_trenord_web.pdf

That's the railway network of Trenord


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the communication in stations isn't that bad at all. It's not as if Milan would have any seriously complex hub stations. Nevertheless, I found it particularly hard to find my way at Duomo station.
What I really missed regurarly were maps indicating the location of bus bays and tram stops at larger statinos (e. g. Cadorna, Repubblica, Porta Venezia, etc.).


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I was looking for more specifical data, but I couldn't find 'em.
> 
> I found many sources stating in last 2 years regional railways passengers number rised of 15%
> I assume mostly because of Milan S lines


Thank you, any way.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I forget to say this earlier, but a thread for Milan's mass transit was long overdue IMO.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

There is a thread regarding M5 construction, maybe something (forgotten) on the tram network and many threads on S lines (forgotten as well)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

WalkTheWorld said:


> And more pictures from within the stations pls.


Metro stations or railways stations?

Oh well: then I'll begin with this metro/rail interchange 

*Affori Nord*

The metro station and the rail station enter service at the end of March.

Metro is M3 extension from Maciachini to Comasina (opened in March) with the opening of 4 new stations: Dergano, Affori Centro, Affori FN (interchange with rail, S2-S4) and Comasina (interchange with suburban tramline n° 179).

The existing railways station (owned by leNord) of Affori was dismissed and a new station few hundreds meters North was built to interchange directly with the metro

Here the plan to show you how the interchange works (they built even a car tunnel to underpass the rail line)



























http://www.urbanfile.it/index.asp?ID=3&SID=87

A report of the opening day (with a meeting of Milanese forumers) by Tonybild



TONYBILD said:


> M3 STATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^


> Maciachini


I speak Italian in a basic level and I realized, the pronounciation for this station name is something like 'Machakkini'. There was a case I analized an information sign and heard some young girls nerby saying 'Massiachini'. 
I was annoyed: Is my Italian so poor? And then I listened to the girls and heard they're saying 'Vamos' and 'linea tres' and everything was clear for me :-D


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Attus said:


> ^^
> 
> I speak Italian in a basic level and I realized, the pronounciation for this station name is something like 'Machakkini'.


Unlike English in Italian '_ch_' and '_gh_' followed by the vowels 'i' and 'e' sound hard like 'k' and 'g' of garden for istance.
While without '_h_' the pronunciation is soft like ch in church and like 'j'



> There was a case I analized an information sign and heard some young girls nerby saying 'Massiachini'.
> I was annoyed: Is my Italian so poor? And then I listened to the girls and heard they're saying 'Vamos' and 'linea tres' and everything was clear for me :-D


There are plenty of Latin Americans in Milan; anyway she could be even a Spanish tourist


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Anyway now the terminus is Comasina to facilitate the pronunciation for non-Italian speakers


----------



## perasbro (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi!
Im new here. Glad to find some information about the trams in Milano.
I visited the City one week ago and saw some thing which bring up some questions:

Line 31: As I understand the trams will be working even after M5 is opened. I guess so after seeing stairs go down from almost all tram stops.

But, what is happening with the tram going to Garibaldi station?
Should thge tram come back?

-Per


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

perasbro said:


> Hi!
> Im new here. Glad to find some information about the trams in Milano.
> I visited the City one week ago and saw some thing which bring up some questions:
> 
> Line 31: As I understand the trams will be working even after M5 is opened. I guess so after seeing stairs go down from almost all tram stops.


Welcome to Skyscrapercity.

Unfortunately, the Cineselo tramway will operate as now, instead of being cut at the north M5 terminues.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Thes ones are some previous posts about that matter


Suburbanist said:


> A good example of bad planning is the tramway #31. It was recently (2007-2009) renovated and expanded to Cineselo Balsamo, and it got brand new Sirio trams. Problem? They are building M5 on the very same boulevard. Unnecessary duplication for most of the route. I hope they shorten the tramway once the subway is put into service.





GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> I hope not.
> 
> In the past they used to remove tram routes once they build a metro line on the same axis (they did the same thing more recently, for istance, in Torino dismissing the tram in Corso Francia).
> ...





Coccodrillo said:


> The original plans for the M5 were...for a tramway, more or less on the same route of the line under construction. The short Garibaldi-Isola-Zara section was planned to be a tram tunnel, with the rest being newly built (San Siro-Garibaldi, Bignami-Cinisello) or upgraded (Zara-Bignami, opened since decades). That's why the M5 runs directly below an existing tram line.





GENIUS LOCI said:


> In any case it is very difficult in Milan to plan a new metro line avoiding the overlap of a stretch with an existing tram line
> 
> Btw this is the scheme of tram line 31
> 
> ...


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe the tram line 31 will operate from Cinisello to central station.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Let's talk a bit about railways

North of Milan (about 25 km, but still in the urban area) there is an old railway track now dismissed.
They planned to re-use it upgrading the whole track. The western branch upgrading between Seregno and Saronno is now u/c, the line will have two tracks (as now there is only one), will have new stations and near Saronno the route will be diverted to the South (there isn't space enough to widen the current dismissed viaduct) with a stretch and even an interchange station completely underground.

They're also planning to make at least an S line run on the 'new' infrastruture since 2013

Here some updates of the work in progress



_emy said:


> *Monolite in cemento armato spinto sotto le 4 linee ferroviarie Milano-Varese all'altezza della stazione di Saronno Sud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

last week end ATM opened some depots to citizens (as it uses to do since several years two days every year).
This year ATM is 80 and opening days were well advertised so people participated in mass.

Here some pics of Teodosio depot by an Italian forumer



GIO'1 said:


> Allora, visto che nessuno dei nostri fotografi l’ha ancora fatto, metto qualcosa io:
> Officine Teodosio, tra le ore 10,30 e le ore 12,00 di domenica


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

And once You have seen all the interesting exhibits, it's really a mess the Milan doesn't have a museum of public transport.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

There is a section of _Science and Technique Museum_ on that matter but it is mainly dedicated to railways










Definitely Milan deserves something better


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

ATM just showed some pics of the prototype of 4900 series renewal.

This tram is a revamping of the three cars tram series wich run on Milan's streets since the end of '70s










Some renders





































http://www.02blog.it/post/8737/atm-in-anteprima-il-prototipo-della-nuovo-tram-4900

The original version


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ And it would be very easy to make something "huge". Considering to what I've seen around Europe in fact of museums dedicated to local transport, there is really a "big black hole" for something more general: not only local, but local in comparison to the rest of the world. Showing what we've done, and what have done other cities.

And Milan has a couple of locations which could be very attractive only by themselves:
- Messina depot (in use, but impressive)
- Carminati Toselli (Fabbrica del Vapore)
- Baggio depot (in use, but can easily be dismissed)
- Casoretto depot (beneath Teodosio workshop)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Other pics of 4900 revamped



michyh87 said:


> http://milano.corriere.it/milano/no...am-4900-atm-ansaldo-breda-1901741903572.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

pccvspw999 said:


> ^^ And it would be very easy to make something "huge". Considering to what I've seen around Europe in fact of museums dedicated to local transport, there is really a "big black hole" for something more general: not only local, but local in comparison to the rest of the world. Showing what we've done, and what have done other cities.
> 
> And Milan has a couple of locations which could be very attractive only by themselves:
> - Messina depot (in use, but impressive)
> ...


The _Fabbrica del Vapore_ is just close to Messina depot (that is really impressive and huge; I don't think they're gonna dismissing it) but there are many activities now hosted in its areas now.


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ Yes I know, but is the so called "cathedral" also in use? They've restored it, but a couple of monthes ago it was empty (mainly).
It's the main work hall we're the rail vehicles were assembled, a perfect location.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

That 4900 redesign is pretty ugly (at least on the exterior). I like the original design much more.


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

I do agree, the front looks like a savanna tram to me. On the other hand the rear looks much thinner and light, alltogether pretty nice.

Genius did they install brand new electronic devices as well on board ?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Do you mean stuff as displays or something?


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also  I basically referred to driving assistance devices or air conditioning.

Anyway in this pic I can also see a brand new alarm system. Very nice job indeed, it was worth the money !


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> Do you mean stuff as displays or something?




Hello. It is my first post in this thread and I wanted to say that I advice that seat wagons are prepared for quick clean (nothing under them, they are fixed to the sides of the wagon, not to the floor).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

September, updates on Garibaldi/Isola stretch



sebametro said:


> Eliing sei sempre gentilissima con le tue foto stupende, ma andiamo a vedere un po come procedono sul 1° tratto
> 
> ecco un aggiornamento sul tronchino M5-M2 e un pezzo di tunnel verso la stazione isola
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Why was this thread renamed?

It is about Milan metro 5 construction, not on Milan's public transport in general

There is another thread in this section for that http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407004

If evenctually mods think it's better to have just one thread on Milan they could merge this one with the general discussion.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The trains on line 5 look quite similar to the ones of Barcelona's line 11.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually they're the same ones of Copenhagen metro and the same of the future brescia metro


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I see, but wont Brescia metro be rubber-tired? Like the Torino one is?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
No. It is on regular rails

You can check these videos while they're testing teh new trains in Brescia



Il trovatore said:


> *Nuovi video su youtube*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Grazie mille per i video! 
It takes a lot to build the Brescia metro - it's like ages since they started.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
It was forecasted since the beginning.
They want to built the line in just one _tranche_ that is 13 km long.
Usually such a lenght is splitted in several branches which gradually enter service.

But they decided to make everything in one shot; maybe 'cause it's a bit cheaper this way, I think.
Obviously you can make the works be shorter even this way, but it would be more expensisive (more men working)

Anyway Brescia metro will enter service within December 2012. A little more than one year to go


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some updates on Bignami-Zara M5 stretch



ominoingiallo said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vi mando qualche foto da Zara/Marche/Istria.
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Updates on Garibaldi-San Siro M5 stretch



tianzano said:


> SAN SIRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The 'head' of one of the 4 TBMs which will build the tunnels of M5 west extension waiting to start working in San Siro



eliing said:


> I vetri sono antisfondamento ... :lol:
> 
> comunque ecco, subito, il mio contributo, le foto sono di oggi pomeriggio. Sona arrivata in macchina in via Tesio e mi sono trovata davanti l'idrofresa e la benna mordente.
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Two maps of Milan's S-lines network by two Italian forumers



Cristian1989 said:


> Corretta e sistemato alcune cose!





friedrichstrasse said:


> Ho provato anch'io a fare una mappa geografica delle linee S :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Is there any project to extend the suburban service to Bergamo?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Milano - Bergamo is too far to have an S-train. 
However, it was funny to ride a train BG-MI, in Milano having the way Lambrate - Villapizzone - P.ta Geribaldi.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Bergamo is closer than Varese or Lecco which have S lines service


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Bergamo is closer than Varese or Lecco which have S lines service


You obviusly know the region much better than I do, do you think extending S5 and/or S6 to Bergamo could be a good idea?

I read the Italian forum about the S lines, but my Italian is poor, could you confirm that I understand well, and S13 to Pavia does not exist (is S10 in service now?) but will start in this month?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually the S10 exists, but will be transformed in S13 soon running from Bovisa to Pavia. I'm quite sure that it's going to be extended to saronno in the near future.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^Thanks.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Attus said:


> You obviusly know the region much better than I do, do you think extending S5 and/or S6 to Bergamo could be a good idea?


I think that S lines should have a homogeneous service.
If the distance is too long (and with too many stations) to have an effective service, then short even the S lines to Varese, Lecco, Novara, and Como is better to; and in the remaining stretch to have R lines (regional lines) which stop every stations since the S lines external terminus to their external terminus (Como, Varese, etc.) and run without any stops since S lines terminus to Milan terminus.

This kind of service exists in FNM infrastructures.
For instance S1 S3 have their terminus in Saronno. But the infrastructure allows to keep on to Varese (and even to Malpensa, Novara, Como and Seregno; the last one once they upgrade the old track). There are R lines which beetween Milan and Saronno don't stop, while they stop in every station beetween Saronno and Varese (or Novara, or Como).
There are even R lines which stop only at main stations

Milano Saronno stretch has 4 tracks, then is quite simple to manage this kind of different services; while many other 'corridors' often have just two tracks and, where there are more ones, they have to share 'em with long distance trains as they belongs to RFI, the national railways (FNM is a regional railway originary born for commuters; on its infrastrutures only local trains run)


To conclude, I think that S lines have to be the most homgeneous they can. Short or longer, it doesn't matter.
To have even express services which can short the time of the travel for distant commuting is important


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

I see that S lines of Trenitalia are quite longer (Novara, Varese, Lecco and even Chiasso) that those of LeNord (or whatever is it called now). So it would be logical to extend S5 and/or S6 service to Bergamo. A service of 2 trains / hour seems to be really needed for me in this line. 
However even the S services mentioned above are too long, I think. They should be shorter but serve more (newly opened) stops. No stops between Monza and Sesto San Giovanni or P.ta Vittoria - Segrate is quite strange for me. However, between Pioltello-Limito and Treviglio I see no need for new stops. 

MI-BG is possible both through Carnate and through Treviglio, isn't it?


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Some years ago some new stops in Monza were planned, and the S-line to Lecco should have been stopped in Carnate. This plan has been stopped hno:

On the Milan-Treviglio-Bergamo line, they have no stop-services every 60', that are better than a S-line, plus a regional service Treviglio-Bergamo every 60'.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

This is not directely related to PT but it's a strange thing I found out in Italian forum

In the garden of the spa _Terme di Milano_, at Porta Romana in Milan city center, there is an old Peter Witt's tram tured into a sauna :nuts:



Cori said:


>


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

The "Sauna-tram" is also related to the location of the wellness center: it was a former depot of ATM for the trams of the cemeterial service. In the early years of the past century, special tramways were used for transport of coffins to the cemeteries. These vehicles were recovered in Porta Romana depot.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5 work in progress*

Bicocca station



sebametro said:


> uno scorcio di Bicocca, ormai mancano solo gli ultimi dettagli, l'insediamento dell'edicola, un possibile bar mi auguro e per finire una bella pulita poi tutto pronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Such a long time I don't post any videos

M2 train leaving Famagosta depot reaching Abbiategrasso station (the tunnel part heading to the station has been cut from the video) to enter service


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Transportation autority should really do something about graffiti or Milan will become as bad as Rome used to be (I exaggerate a bit).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

No, you're right: situation is getting worse and worse every day


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some videos of Milano Cadorna railways station, the main terminal of Le Nord (now Trenord after the joint venture with Trenitalia) suburban lines


























Video of a flash mob in the station, in 2010


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
I found another flash mob video, now in Milano Garibaldi station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Leaving Cadorna railways station


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why is nobody doing anything to stop graffiti?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think nobody does anything. At least I hope that way

maybe what they do isn't enough, but it's a struggle with these writers who come from every part of Europe


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5*



eliing said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Map of an Italian forumer showing current metro and S lines web



friedrichstrasse said:


> Prova, mappa in stile londinese. Le linee S sono rappresentate con un doppio tratto, e i numeri delle linee sono semplicemente scritti.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Aerial pics of some Milan's railways stations



*Cadorna* 











*Porta Garibaldi*











*Lambrate*











*Bovisa*











*Certosa*











*Villapizzone*











*Porta Genova*











*S. Cristoforo*











*Rogoredo*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5 work in progress* (Garibaldi-San Siro stretch)



tianzano said:


> NEWS METRO 5
> 
> TROTTER
> 
> ...





tianzano said:


> FOTO TRE TORRI E POZZI ADIACENTI


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, that's not much, but this 'nail' means they're measuring to start to build M4 (MM4 brand on it stands for Metropolitana Milanese 4)

Finally this metro line is gonna start.



mizuno said:


> Oggi mia mamma che abita in zona del futuro deposito mi ha detto che nei giorni scorsi ha visto dei tecnici che facevano delle misurazioni.
> Sono andato a guardare nel posto che mi ha indicato e guardate cosa ho trovato:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some info on M5 now...

Work in progress on Garibaldi - San Siro stretch



tianzano said:


> BRAVA BETTA
> questa non la sapevo!!
> 
> vi aggiorno un po
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
same stretch, some technical draw of Lotto station (interchange with M1), San Siro station and nearby Dessiè shaft, where 2 of the 4 TBMs will start their 'run'



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Ho trovato in giro per il web, nel frattempo, qualche immagine tecnica interessante sulle opere in costruzione nella tratta Garibaldi - San Siro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Poor details on the almost finished Bignami - Zara stretch hno:


ominoingiallo said:


> Eccole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

render of a future exit of Garibaldi station



GENIUS LOCI said:


>


A render of a station on the extention toward San Siro, probably Segesta station



GENIUS LOCI said:


> http://www.studiordito.it/galleria.php


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Nice. But I suppose a 30 min frequency is not quite attractive.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

At following links a huge amount of old pics showing M1 and M2 under construction in '50s and '60s

very very interesting




penc said:


> Collezione di centinaia di foto relative al cantiere della M1:
> 
> http://metromilano.biblio.arc.usi.ch/
> Lotto 1 – Da Amendola-Fiera a Conciliazione
> ...


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

The service on the interurban tramway line Milano–Limbiate is now suspended, due to the obsolescence of rail tracks hno: :bash:
The line (in fact, a local railway) was the last existing interurban tramway in all Italy.

On rush hours, it took 20 minutes to travel from Varedo to Milan by tramway; now it takes 55 minutes by bus :bash:


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

You mean they ripped up the tram tracks?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

No... they just suspended the service

Anyway it is not the last existing interurban tramway in all Italy. 
For istance, just few km East there is Milano-Desio tramway (which will be upgraded and extended to Seregno)
And just 50 km far from Milan there is Bergamo-Albino tramway opened just few years ago

Anyway I hope they will start again the service on Milano-Limbiate which needs a refurbishment IMO
Unfortunately today's politics of Atm are dismantling tram and suburban service.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Milano-Desio tramway (which _will be upgraded_ and extended to Seregno)


Hopefully. Since now, no works at all, and service is suspended since september 2011 (lack of funds?). :bash:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

pccvspw999 said:


> Simply because the line isn't ready.
> As far as I understand, it will last also a couple of day during the meeting with Pope Benedict XVI, and closed again to be completed.
> 
> It will be used as a sort of orizontal elevator to move masses of people from Zara M3 station to Bignami, next to the meeting site.


So...did M5 open temporarily for the papal visit?


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ No. At least the resposible office of the ministry didn't gave the authorisation for this temporarely opening. It evaluated the system not sufficiently reliable to trasport people even for a short time.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Makes sense!

The last thing you want is open a not-yet-commissioned subway with a blast in a single day it would likely operate at record ridership for decades to come.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello,

if I want to take a train from any Passante station to Pioltello-Limito and there change to a regional train to Bergamo (according to Trenitalia.it I can do it once an hour) can I buy a proper ticket at Passante stations? What kind of ticket do I need (considering that I have a Milano daily ticket)?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Platform doors at Sesto FS M1 station



domenico127 said:


> Ieri sono andato a vederle, ecco le foto:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Hopefully. Since now, no works at all, and service is suspended since september 2011 (lack of funds?). :bash:


^^


> "MetroTranvia Milano Parco Nord-Desio-Seregno FS: Aggiudicato il 29 Giugno 2012 l'Appalto. I Lavori dal Gennaio 2013, al 2015, in 28 Mesi.
> 
> Nella giornata di ieri, sono state aperte le buste per la costruzione della MetroTranvia Milano-Seregno FS.
> Hanno partecipato 12 ditte, di cui 3 senza i requisiti, e l'appalto è stato assegnato alla ditta C.M.C (Cooperativa Muratori e Cementisti di Ravenna). Si tratta di un'opera del valore di € 238 Milioni (il 60% dello Stato; e il 40% dei Comuni Interessati dal tracciato), con una lunghezza del percorso di 14 Km. La partenza di Lavori, è stabilita a Gennaio 2013, e la fine è prevista dopo 28 mesi (salvo auspicabili accellerazioni), per la metà del 2015, in epoca EXPO'."


Transl.

Tramway Milan Parco Nord - Desio - Seregno FS: contract awarded on June 29, 2012 . Works will start since January 2013, to 2015, and last 28 months.

Yesterday, the envelopes were opened for the construction of the Milan-Seregno FS.
12 companies participated, 3 of which did not qualify, and the contract was awarded to CMC company (Cooperativa Muratori and Cementisti of Ravenna). This work has an amount of € 238 million (60% from State, and 40% from the municipalities lapped by the track), with a length of 14 Kms. Works will start on January 2013, and their end is expected within 28 months (unless otherwise desirable accelerations), for half of 2015, during Milan EXPO.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some pics to witness works for the construction of M4 has finally begun




caligola00 said:


> il punto zero.....


^^
Here works at Linate. they demolished a parking building to build the station


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Which Sesto station is that up there with the construction pics? Is that Sesto Restellone for the M1 train?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

No, it's Sesto FS (the actual terminus of the line), they are installing the barriers.
Sesto Restellone and Monza Bettola are under construction, but seems that the works are now stopped for financing problems.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some pics of the awful entrances of *M5*




Cristian1989 said:


> Bignami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

^^

Is this really a metro line? The station entrances look so small, to me it look more like a mini metro or light rail line :dunno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nothing extraordinary about narrow entrances to a metro underground ... queuing/pedestrian traffic jams occur frequently enough, not all that bothersome either.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

gincan said:


> ^^
> 
> Is this really a metro line? The station entrances look so small, to me it look more like a mini metro or light rail line :dunno:


It is a heavy subway line in terms of vehicle design, signaling etc. However it is not predicted to be that busy. It suffers from some shortcomings, such as too closely spaced stations. It was also done "on the cheap", so no grandiose Napoli-style stations. 

Here, a map of line 5










The second part of the line (in deep blue) will be more important than the first phase, as it will integrate a handful of other commuter rail and subway lines, whereas the first phase will follow mostly a high-performance tramway that goes above it (and that inexplicably will not be dismantled when the subway opens, though teh financial crisis might push ATM to cut the tramvia 31 to the last M5 station - Bignami).


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> It is a heavy subway line in terms of vehicle design, signaling etc.


No, it will be a light subway line, similar to Copenhagen metro.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

What will be the frequency on the MM5?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

6 minutes for now, the goal is to have a train every 3 minutes at the end of the 2013.


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> ....
> Some people also think the "core" of S routes through the Passante (Bovisa-Rogoredo) should be shown as a subway, I kinda agree with that.


I've killed for less:lol: No, never and never again.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Oddly enough, after many delays the subway though the CityLife area will end up being completed BEFORE the actual skyscrapers u/c there...


----------



## Neverworld (Sep 4, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> Oddly enough, after many delays the subway though the CityLife area will end up being completed BEFORE the actual skyscrapers u/c there...


That's actually quite good. Infrastructure should be ready before an area will be used. Give people all options. Finishing subway lines or motorways years after an area is developed is disrespectful towards those people.

I lived some 3km from you in Milan by the way


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A very good news, in Paris area we have a big business district (Vélizy) built for a metro that never came. hno:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The stop Tre Torri (literally Three Towers, refferring at the three landmark towers of CityLife project) was thought just because of the new district developement.

Infact it is exactly in the middle of the area. The risk is the metro could bring you up in a huge u/c area

Anyway maybe that Tre Torri won't be open in a very first phase (not a problem for the line functionality though) over all because the structure of the station itself is 'linked' with structure of the pedestrian square under the towers. It's like an undergruond macrostructure, then the delays which could occur on CityLife developement status probably can delay the metro station opening too.

_The metro station and underground levels of CityLife project_

















http://www.urbanfile.org/it/2010/10/citylife-torre-il-dritto-torre-arata-isozaki/

_The area on January the 30th_









Anyway in 2015 at least Dritto Tower and libeskind and hadid's residential areas will be ready. At least!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

About Tre Torri.
It is the arrival for all the 4 TBMs they're using to dig M5 tunnels.

In few week the first TBM will reach the goal coming from Portello station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some pics of the first day of M5 by Alma70


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Have you already take it ? If you have, what are your impressions about the new M5 ?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yup.
We were a group of SSC forumers and among 'em there was even the guy who took these pics.

My impressions.
Today it was a bit messy because of the crowd who wanted to see the new metro line (and everybody wanted to stay in the front of the train to look out from the front window) then everything was too confused.

Anyway. I don't like the stations, their colours and their details; but I found 'em brighter than expected.
I thought even the platforms were more 'clustophobic' but I saw there is space enough.
Obviously they're small (less than 60 m) but we know it previously.
Unfortunately, unlike the second stretch and M4, the stations haven't been built thinking of a possible future convoys 'extension' (now they've 4 coaches for a total lenght of 52m; I think they'll need soon a coupple coaches more for a total lenght of 78), but, for what i see, maybe in a coupple of station they could find more space to extend the platforms without huge works.

About the trains, I like 'em. But i thought 'em in Copenhagen so they'were not a surprise to me.
Unlike the new trains of the other three lines the announcements are just in Italian, ando not even in English and there are two more announcements.
Even the signs to comunicate to the user stuff like stand clear of the doors and so on are bit different.
I hope in the future they'll give uniformity to all the lines

Well. I think I said nough for now


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ M5 can bring down its interval on commercial operation as low as 88 seconds. Since it is fully automated, there is no need to hire dozens of drivers for that.

This is the advantage of automated systems: you can increase frequency without jacking up a lot of manpower costs, instead of just running longer trains. The public benefits more from increased frequency in these settings, I think.

I was hoping they would cut the tramway #31 to Cineselo to the endpoint of line 5, but that is not the case.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The problem is the web IMO

M5 interchange with other metro lines and S lines and railways station.
I wonder what will happen once in a rush hour the passenger from a packed M1 or M2 train (they could carry up to 1.200 passengers) go to pack M5 trains which 'just' could carry 536 passengers


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i find it a little 'cheap' when you think it's new.
Torino metro is better (it comes from here VAL metro Lille/france origin  )

Milan is a 'mid-cost' metro imo.
We are far from Jubilee line London or L14 Paris.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think it's a matter of cost but a matter of attention to details and design. You could do something way better with the same money IMO


----------



## Neverworld (Sep 4, 2011)

Also potentially a problem on match days for the stop in San Siro probably? But you're saying that they already reserved room for longer platforms, in all stations or just maybe in a few (which would be quite useless)?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Neverworld said:


> Also potentially a problem on match days for the stop in San Siro probably? But you're saying that they already reserved room for longer platforms, in all stations or just maybe in a few (which would be quite useless)?


Ubfortunately, as far as I know, the second stretch (Garibaldi San Siro) as such a possibility


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A nice video of M5



brick84 said:


>


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

^ nice video!


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I don't think it's a matter of cost but a matter of attention to details and design. You could do something way better with the same money IMO


Normally i would agree, but this time costs have been cutted to single cents, that's what I think. Of course, it's a matter of taste, different patterns could have been choosed, but it's not what I meen with "low cost".
I wonder if even the colour of the wall plates was choosen because it was less expensive then other colours of the same material.
And what to say about the line colour "lilla". Was it selected because "lilla" is less expensive than "viola" or "magenta"? It's absurd, I know, but I'm just wondering how far the "low cost"-thinking has come through.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5* updates

Segesta and San Siro Ippodromo stations



Claudio94 said:


> Alcune foto del giro di oggi:
> 
> Manufatto Gavirate
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5* updates

Domodossola station.
Working on the canopy in front of the railway station exit (S lines and regional network), linking M5 entrance



thecap73 said:


> Particolari della tettoia a domodossola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/blog/2015/01/23/ansaldobreda-wins-milan-metro-order/
> 
> *AnsaldoBreda wins Milan metro order*
> 23 JAN, 2015
> ...


----------



## frabregs (Oct 10, 2014)

It isn't a real news. Ansaldobreda won the contract 3 years ago, when the city choose the private patner.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Milano's new metro train (called "Leonardo") on test rides:











How many trains are in passenger service now?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The livery is quite unusual, it looks better than in renderings.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some interesting details on M5 by this info depliant https://www.dropbox.com/l/3yuK8qoyEuR9nKX625wxSr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milan municipality just published new plan for transportation development

https://www.comune.milano.it/portal...o di/pum piano urbano della mobilita#allegati


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

GENIUS LOCI said:


>


Alright, I'm a little confused by this.

The middle picture shows maximum metro extensions, correct?

What is the difference between the orange and purple lines in the bottom picture? Are they different types of tram lines?

Why are different routes shown for the various lines (especially at the bottom)?

Is that the Milanino branch being brought back into operation and extended?

Is Limbiate being retained? Why isn't it being connected to the system in some way?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> Alright, I'm a little confused by this.
> The middle picture shows maximum metro extensions, correct?


It shows the possible future extensions of the existent/under construction lines. Plus a study (just a line on the paper) for the new M6



> What is the difference between the orange and purple lines in the bottom picture? Are they different types of tram lines?


The purple lines are the T (tramway) lines with dotted extension proposed 
The orange lines looks like Quick Bus lines running in dedicated lanes 



> Why are different routes shown for the various lines (especially at the bottom)?


I don't understand your question, but there are more lines sharing the same path... if that's what you want to know



> Is that the Milanino branch being brought back into operation and extended?


I'm not sure, but at the moment it looks like it will not.



> Is Limbiate being retained? Why isn't it being connected to the system in some way?


I'm quite sure it will be dismantled... but GENIUS LOCI will confirm that.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Limbiate tramway will continue to be operational.
Recently the funds expected for renovaton and upgrade of the line were cancelled, but according this plan Limbiate should be renewed.

In previous hypothesis there was a connection between Limbiate track and the forecast northern tram line 'bypass'. The track should run beside viale Enrico Fermi as part of the dismissed track partially does in viale Rubicone https://maps.google.it/maps?ll=45.5...=TY-uAoVcbcuuKu5r4dbOCQ&cbp=12,175.92,,0,2.77

Anyway there are many points of this plan which are still unclear to me


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Two pics of the new canopy in front of Domodossola railway Station to M5 entrance



Mitaru said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

New metro + S lines map on Expo 2015 official website










http://www.expo2015.org/it/esplora/sito-espositivo/come-raggiungere-il-sito-espositivo


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* Updates by http://www.metroricerche.it/blog/2015/03/24/aggiornamenti-mm4-marzo-2015/

_Linate_ station



















_Forlanini FS_ station




























Preparation works start for construction sites of the rest of the line



















A drawn of one of the sites (_Solari_ station)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5* 

_Gerusalemme_ station updates



mr. Bloom said:


> Alcune foto di piazza Gerusalemme prese dal FB di B. I.
> Scattate queste fine settimana.
> 
> Verrà un gran bel lavoro, secondo me, e anche una bella piazza.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Cusano-Cormano new railways station (S lines)




bresso said:


> stazione delle ferrovie nord unificata cusano-cormano
> 
> ci siamo quasi (nzomma)
> lato cormano (verso il municipio per capirsi)
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Updates *M2/M3* Centrale station renovation



pinomaiuli said:


> aggiornamenti sul rifacimento della stazione M2 di Centrale FS ... panoramica di oggi dal Grattacielo Pirelli


A quite complete report by URBANFILE



















More pics >>>http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/03/20/zona-centrale-la-stazione-metro-e-la-piazza-parte-3-2/




























More pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/03/19/zona-centrale-la-stazione-metro-e-la-piazza-parte-2-2/





































More pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/03/18/zona-centrale-la-stazione-metro-e-la-piazza-parte-1-2/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Rho-Fiera railways station* (which has been renamed Rho Fiera Expo) is facing a sort of partial 'refurbishment' even if it's not an old station, due to the Expo 2015 as it is the station which directly brings to the Expo area.

Moreover high speed trains service will be available at this station which has been used only as suburban and regional trains stop till now
































































More pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/03/2...rho-fiera-expo-parte-1-la-stazione-dei-treni/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Magazzini raccordati - Milan Central Station


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The spaces under the elevated way leading to Milano Centrale are huge, I'm not sold the area could be a successful retail center just like that, though, especially on the west side. 

The area was, at least until 2010 (maybe that changed a lot since then), rather sketchy after dark. Not necessarily dangerous, but not a place you'd stay around either. 

I never understood why have they built Milano Centrale tracks with so enormous elevated approach. There is no grade there, and the area is not particularly prone to flooding either.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Let's go to Expo by train 



Georicky said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Cusano / Cormano railways station updates



Cristian1989 said:


> Qualche foto veloce della nuova stazione di Cormano-Cusano Milanino aperta al servizio oggi.
> 
> 
> Una delle indicazioni "provvisorie" che portano dalle vecchie stazioni a quella nuova
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Another new network map appeared on metro trains


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That is a piece of mess on this map.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it is not useful to omit the Passante sector of the S-system, at the very least, and ideally all Passante stations within ATM area.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

There are much clearer maps around, this is a mess.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

My suspect is that they made 'em messy on purpose.
Tourists who wanted to visit Expo will probably take the metro and not the train.

More money for Atm and less for Trenord 

A global transport authority for every kind of public transport is needed


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Urbanfile on *M5* extension presentation (opening to public tomorrow)

>>>>http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/04/27/trasporti-presentata-la-lilla/








































































































































More pics (*many more*)>>> HERE


----------



## Max Headway (Nov 28, 2008)

Apteryx said:


> There are much clearer maps around


...The best of which is one by Dmitry Goloub:

(Mockup of how it would look "in the wild")










:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^That's the problem: to fit it in the frame, it gets unreadable. Letters became to small.
In this case You have to quit any geographical reference (it's the less important information, so You can give it up), and make something complete schematic, without twist and turns.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to this article, there is a corporate sponsorship arrangement for the station that serves the Milan soccer stadium:



> Meanwhile, city hall has announced that the project for commercial sponsoring of metro stations has signed its first contract. For a contribution of €180,000, Mediaset Premium has won the right to have the final station of the line officially called “S. Siro Stadio Premium Mediaset” on all signs. Valid for a year, and with an option to renew for a further year, the contract also allows Mediaset – the media arm of former prime minister Silvio Berlusconi’s holding company Fininvest, which is now negotiating the sale of its football team AC Milan – to use the same slogan on all conventional advertising in the station.


The official map thankfully does not show the sponsor name:

http://www.atm.it/it/ViaggiaConNoi/PublishingImages/schema_rete_metro.jpg

I really sympathize with the Italian people for having to deal with a corrupt leadership that's basically giving away naming rights to a company controlled by the former king. In Philadelphia, the SEPTA subway system entered into a similar arrangement for sponsorship for its station serving the football stadium, but there the payment was $5.44 million over 5 years.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 updates by www.metroricerche.it














































Many more pics >>> http://www.metroricerche.it/blog/category/metropolitana-di-milano-linea-4/


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

In my controversial opinion, Linate airport should close and be converted into a cluster of high-rises wrapping around the old Idroscalo lake (which was a former landing site for hidroplanes btw). Then, a new rail spur should be build allowing Bergamo airport to become the second Milan airport. The new subway line 4 would help that.

But this is almost off-topic.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

*MILANO | Public Transport*



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Another new network map appeared on metro trains












Much better
This map is on S trains, for the M lines i would prefer a lighter trait for the S lines.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Apteryx said:


> Much better
> This map is on S trains, for the M lines i would prefer a lighter trait for the S lines.


Fares are the same, it is also a train (not a tram or a busway cheating as railway), and at least on the core sectors like the Passante the S system works like a subway for all purposes. 

I left Milano in 2009, so plenty of things might have changed ever since. I do remember, though, some of my friends there, who have lived most or all their lives in the city, were amused when I mentioned something like using the Passante trains. Several had a vague idea of what the Passante was, and one, for which using it would slash down his commute time, had never ever considering trying it, though he lived not far from Porta Vittoria and was using much slower and unreliabe surface services for years.

As for the S-lines, they could represent them with less lines and colors. For instance, S5 and S6 could be a single line on the map, graphically, diverging at ends. They could also "collapse" all lines between Lancetti and P. Vittoria.

On a side note, I think stations Bovisa and Vilapizzone should be both demolished and replaced by a single tri-level station where both railways meet/cross. Not gonna happen though :sad:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Suburbanist said:


> Fares are the same


Unfortunately not.

At least outside Milan municipality boundaries.

For istance to reach Expo site (Rho-Fiera railways and metro station in Rho municipality) one way ticket costs 1.50 € by metro and 1.20 € by train

A better integration of fares is needed.
And, as I previously said in one of my posts, a metropolitan transportation authoriy is needed as well.

I hope Metropolitan City which has been just established will do something in that direction


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Porta Garibaldi* Passante restyling by http://www.metroricerche.it





































More pics >>> http://www.metroricerche.it/blog/2015/04/29/passante-garibaldi-restyling-a-sorpresa-ultimi-lavori/


----------



## frabregs (Oct 10, 2014)

^^ genius the tickets costs 2.50 € by metro and 2.20 € by train.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

frabregs said:


> ^^ genius the tickets costs 2.50 € by metro and 2.20 € by train.


Yup. Obviously it's *2*.50 and *2*.20 

I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

_M4 updates_

Lorenteggio borough




























Other pics>>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/06/17/zona-lorenteggio-la-m4-avanza-parte-5/



















Other pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/06/17/zona-lorenteggio-la-m4-avanza-parte-4/




























Other pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/06/16/zona-lorenteggio-la-m4-avanza-parte-3/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M5 Cenisio station opens this w/e

Below pics of surface with formerly stopped tram tracks, because of the station construction, restored and close to be operational again



Ilaaa said:


> Stasera, tornando a casa in tram ho notato le novita' in piazza Coriolano (ebbene si, l'ho scoperto di persona prima di leggere i post entusiasti sul forum, mi cospargo il capo di cenere hno: ), mi sono quindi fermata per fare un po' di foto cosi' da documentare la situazione.
> 
> Innanzitutto, c'e' da notare che sono state installate le pensiline alle nuove fermate dei tram:
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> _M4 updates_


Residents are against M4 line? Why?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Because they're cutting trees (which obviuosly will be planted again once works be over) and in that specifical area in the pic you quoted because of a fake rumor which says M4 forecasts a station over there to allow a real estate speculation by throwing away current residents (those are social housing flats), tear down the borough and build expensive houses.

It's true that about ten years ago there was a plan to tear down those houses, in very bad conditions, but residents were forecasted to be relocated in brend new buildings not far and area redevelopment would have been for social housing anyway, not speculation.

Anyway those NIMBY protests are boosted by some local politicians who managed to have visibility that way


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 Linate-Forlanini FS stretch



Cristian1989 said:


> Dal sito: cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it
> 
> L'intera tratta (Aeroporto Linate-Forlanini FS) è al 65,6%.
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 route



prosugno said:


> http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it
> 
> Est
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Cartometro updates Milano map http://carto.metro.free.fr/metro-milano/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M1 Monza Bettola extension update











heberger une image


image a telecharger gratuitement

source >>> http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M5 Ceniso station




























Other pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/06/22/zona-cenisio-aperta-nuova-fermata-m5/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I just wanted to post this nice video of 31 tram line






same video 5x speed


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Same author. Malpensa Express to Milano Centrale (on the route signed ont the map there are some mistakes)






5x


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice video on Milano centrale station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I feel 'video seeker' these days

Trolleybusses in Milan


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Old tram line to Limbiate cab ride


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Train from Albairate-Vermezzo to Milano S. Cristoforo cab ride

I quote this interesting post from the video


> Hop on board Regional train 10540, from Mortara to Milano P. Genova! Today we will ride from Albairate-Vermezzo to Milano S. Cristoforo. This video shows an unusual feature, which is called "Double-Right" among train drivers and railfans in Italy. Double-Right implies - as the name suggests - running against the flow of traffic (which in Italy is on the left side track) and meet another train running the same way. This is uncommon because there are only a few stretches of track signalled in both directions and these are called, in Italian "banalizzato" (banalized).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tram videos


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Old tram line to Limbiate cab ride


Amazing, even if it isn't the whole run. 

Would you happen to know any news on the Desio line?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

00Zy99 said:


> Amazing, even if it isn't the whole run.


I found this other one with the whole run. Not exactly a cab ride though








> Would you happen to know any news on the Desio line?


They haven't start the works yet. 
This project has become a joke, too many subjects involved and no one wants to put money in. While the old line is no more operational waiting for never starting works


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I found this other one with the whole run. Not exactly a cab ride though


Yay!! Thanks a lot!



> They haven't start the works yet.
> This project has become a joke, too many subjects involved and no one wants to put money in. While the old line is no more operational waiting for never starting works


:bash::bash:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M5 cab ride from San Siro to Bignami


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Interesting old videos which date back to '70s

In the following one you can see the old suburban tram to _Limbiate_ which formerly used to terminate in the city 'centre' (you can see it run through _via Farini_), then the tram to _Vimercate_ which run beside M2 near _Cascina Gobba_. The line was dismissed since M2 branch to _Cologno_ opened






This other one shows_ Desio _tram line.
Couriously you can see many Peter Witts in this suburban line depot, probably they used it as additional depot for urban trams or possibly for shelving dismissed cars


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Now and then video 

A confrontation between nowadays and last '60s of M2 _Cascina Gobba _- _Gorgonzola_ branch, when this infrastracture was used by suburban tramlines (_Linee Celeri dell'Adda_) before becoming full metro in late 1969


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Cab ride of M2 from _Famagosta _depot to _Assago Forum_


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Entering famagosta depot.
Despite being a M2 depot many M1 cdismissed convoys inside


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates



prosugno said:


> hanno messo nuove foto della metro 4 nella zona est di Milano
> http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it
> 
> Tricolore
> ...





prosugno said:


> zona Ovest Milano
> stazione Solari: taglio alberi
> 
> 
> ...





prosugno said:


> Stazione Linate: attività nel corpo C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^



prosugno said:


> altre foto zona est di Milano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 in Lorenteggio borough (Tolstoj station)



prosugno said:


> foto da facebook
> lorenteggio


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 *San Cristoforo-Ronchetto*














































Other pics


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M1 extension to Monza-Bettola



Chernabog said:


> Ulteriori aggiornamenti dal sito http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it/ sui lavori di ripristino della viabilità ordinaria in V.Le Gramsci (i progressi si attestano al 18%, entro fine anno dovrebbero terminare).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

This article (only in Italian) reports of a metting between different cities councilors and mayors to plan M5 extension from Bignami to Bettola (exchanging with M1) and then to Monza's Villa Reale http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/loc..._la_lilla_arriva_al_parco_di_monza-123131168/

This is a plan of the forecast route between Bettola and Villa Reale


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Future scenario of *S lines* web



Many routes forecast infrastructural interventions, as extension of railway to Orio al Serio Airport or the reconstruction of the track to Lainate once used to supply Alfa Romeo factory

Some line will be limited, as S5 which now terminates in Varese.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5*
Gerusalemme station opening last Saturday



Van Loon said:


> Ma che bella prospettiva!





Jasper90 said:


> La parte sotterranea di *Gerusalemme* è abbastanza ordinaria.
> Unica cosa da segnalare: il nome include anche _Ospedale Buzzi_.





Jasper90 said:


> Hanno alberato lo *spartitraffico*, ed è uno spazio piacevole, anche se inutile. A questo punto, non era meglio togliere completamente lo spartitraffico, spostare le corsie sulla sinistra e allargare la piazza stessa?
> P.s.: ogni epoca ha il campanile che si merita :lol:





mr. Bloom said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 updates



prosugno said:


> nuove foto dal sito http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it
> avanzamento lavori 14,20%
> *St. Linate: livello banchina corpi B-C*
> 
> ...





prosugno said:


> Ovest di Milano
> 
> *Stazione Bolivar: taglio alberature*
> 
> ...





pinomaiuli said:


> aggiornamento fotografico stazione Forlanini FS e manufatto Sereni ...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Good to see line 4 taking shape.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some updates of tram line 15 extension in Rozzano



pinomaiuli said:


> sul sito MM parla di avanzamento al 23% aggiornato ad aprile scorso ...
> riporto alcune immagini e schema del progetto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Metro 5* Monumentale station opened early this morning








































































http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...numentale-124820723/#gallery-slider=124836318


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

After Monumentale station opening finally a fundamental stretch of Milan tram web will be yet operational 

It is a part of the rail 'ring' which sorrounds Milan's historic center and where once was interely covered by the circular line 29/30 dismissed to allow M5 works between Garibaldi and Monumentale.

This is a scheme of the line









http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2013/04/cosa-ne-e-stato-della-mitica.html

Instead of making the old 29/30 to run again on the ring municipality decided to create two different lines number 9 and number 10 which separately but with a couple of interchanges run on the whole tramway ring
Actually number 9 is an existing line and will be limited to Centrale FS and extended to P.ta Genova on the other terminus, while 10 is a completely new line.

For new line 10 they changed the route of line 19 which used to run on the same track

This is a scheme of the changes 










The scheme of new route number 10









http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/10/13/trasporti-il-nuovo-tram-10/

On a side note, on this tramway ring run several other lines, 1, 14, 23 and 33


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates



prosugno said:


> Aggiornamenti lavori metropolitana 4 del mese Ottobre
> http://cantierimm.metropolitanamilanese.it
> 
> *avanzamento lavori 14,60%
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^


prosugno said:


> *Zona Ovest*
> 
> *Stazione Tolstoj: cantierizzazione*
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/milano-welcomes-new-m2-metro-train.html
> 
> *Milano welcomes new M2 metro train*
> 06 Nov 2015
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> As far as I know Orio al Serio rail link is still just at proposal stage, while Malpensa rail link from Terminal 1 to Terminal 2 is u/c


These are some infos about T1-T2 rail link






































































































http://www.mxpairport.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7218


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Works started to build new tram terminus ring at San Siro stadium

The old ring can't be used during events at the stadium because according current safety regulation is too close to stadium barriers.

_Ring now_










_Project_









PDF version -to download-

I know that, with M5 station reaching San Siro, having as many tracks as in the past is not necessary, but we won't see picture like this (_taken in '60s_) anymore


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 updates by www.metroricerche.it
































































More pics >>> http://www.metroricerche.it/blog/2016/02/01/aggiornamenti-mm4-gennaio-2016/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* other updates



prosugno said:


> *nuove immagini mese Gennaio
> Zona est
> Asta Manovra: completamento solettone copertura contro terra concio E e realizzazione tiranti presso manufatto Idroscalo*
> 
> ...





prosugno said:


> *Zona Centro*
> *Stazione San Babila: posa condotta fognaria DN1200 su C.so Europa*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent Milano Tram videos from Timosha21


*A Ride on a Peter Witts Streetcar in Milan, Italy*







*Trains and Trolleys of Milan, Italy*







*Trams in Milan, Italy, 2016 - Rete tranviaria di Milano*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Urbanfile's report on *M2* Gessate branch

Focusing on requalified stations and requalification projects. And on stations in need of a (not forecast) requalification
































































Other pics and the report >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2016/02/10/citta-metropolitana-viaggio-nel-ramo-gessate-della-m2/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Roman baths remains have been found during M4 excavation in central Milan

http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ia-c0107e36-d031-11e5-b46f-b6e34893b4a5.shtml


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some renderings of M4 stations interior by http://crew.it/projects/m4-metro-line


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
And some details of the depot










http://crew.it/projects/scristoforo-metro-depot


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Roman baths remains have been found during M4 excavation in central Milan
> 
> http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ia-c0107e36-d031-11e5-b46f-b6e34893b4a5.shtml


Urbanfile published an article on that



















More pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2016/02/11/zona-san-babila-reperti-romani-affiorano-per-m4/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some more videos from Timosha21


*Metro a Milano: The Metro System of Milan, Italy 2016*







*Buses in Milan, Italy - Bus a Milano Italia 2016*







*Trolleybuses in Milan, Italy - 2016*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Garibaldi-Nissan M5 station - another advertising renaming that is not logical and inspiring, if you ask me. Credits to Lorenzo Anile‎:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208585727911628&set=o.524403424392573&type=3&theater


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some more Milan videos from Timosha21


*Train Ride from Milano to Lake Iseo*







*Passenger Trains of Milano, Lombardy*







*Tram a Milano: Peter Witts Trams in Milan - 2016*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates by www.metroricerche.it








































































































































More pics >> http://www.metroricerche.it/blog/2016/03/01/aggiornamenti-mm4-febbraio-2016/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Line 3 during rush hour


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tram line 15 extension updates 





































Other pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2016/03/25/milano-prolungamento-tram-15-a-rozzano-lodissea-continua/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

With a total cost of 109 million euro, ATM will buy fifteen "Leonardo" trains to be used on the MM2 (green line).

http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/atm-leonardo-treni-1.2018773


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamenti lavori zona Est di Milano
> del mese di Marzo
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 updates *- West branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamenti lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Settembre*
> 
> *stazione Solari : esecuzione del tampone di fondo*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates

First TBM reaches Dateo station


----------



## hell66 (Jan 25, 2009)

Updates from extension tram 15 in Rozzano.
The project started in 2008, 5 new stops for 1,8 km extension line.
We had any problems with works that have breaking down due of a contract for three times, that's italian crisis. 


























Work continues since starting in summer, with a fast pace, expiring in May 2018.
The tracks have been laid out excluding the joining of the existing network in viale romagna(now terminus in cabrini), stops and curbs for tram lane are being made and so the excavations for the aerial net poles that will also be street lamps.

The future Rozzano terminal, which is now used as a storage site.

































from Via togliatti to viale liguria (orchidee's roundabout )








the just one crossway path completed









































from Viale liguria to via don lonni
















































































I don't have words to talk about street lamps and aerial line in the center of footpath lungimirante:bash:









Other updates and images on:
https://www.facebook.com/metrotranviasud.tram15/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yesterday the definitive route of *M5* Northern extension through Monza was set.
It's a 'mix' of three different route proposals. It will go through Monza historical center and interchange with Monza railway station.

With this new section M5 will almost double its lenght and have 12 stations more



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Grazie skymino
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Drewx said:


> Il tracciato è quello in rosso in queste due immagini:





Drewx said:


> In questa dovrebbe vedersi meglio!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M5* - Tre Torri station



Drewx said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - East branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Ottobre
> zona Est*
> 
> *Argonne: Sistemazione superficiale*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - Central branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Ottobre
> zona Centro*
> 
> *San Babila: Preparazione Cantiere *
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M2* - *CENTRALE FS* station
Platform level restyling



Drewx said:


> Un netto miglioramento!:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://blog.urbanfile.org/2017/11/20/milano-centrale-concluso-restyling-della-stazione-della-metro/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*FS, Cdp aim to revolutionate public transports of Italy's largest cities.*








*"We aim to build at least 7 or 8 subway lines in Milan and Rome" said FS Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane Chief Executive Officer, Renato Mazzoncini.* "The project can be financed by putting together the resources invested by Italian railway state company and Italy's Cassa Depositi e Prestiti, for an estimated total of about 15 billion euros" he explained. *"We are just launching a new phase which will lead us towards an improvement of public transports in Italy's largest cities" said Mazzoncini. Naples and other important cities should be included in the plan in the next years.*

*The agreement was signed in Rome by FS Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane Chief Executive Officer Renato Mazzocini and Cassa Depositi e Prestiti Chief Executive Officer Fabio Gallia represents a response to the growing need to invest in urban transportation, a crucial sector for sustainable growth.*

*The accord signals the commitment* of FS Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane and Cassa Depositi e Prestiti *to actively cooperate in identifying and promoting projects related to new works to be carried out* (greenfield initiatives)* and to expanding existing infrastructures* (brownfield initiatives), using an approach which encourages the participation of private capital, including public-private partnership schemes (PPPs). *In this context, both companies are committed not only to improving urban mobility, but also giving impetus to a process of the urban transformation of Italian cities through the creation of a network of new generation integrated services, in favor of the individual person as well as the community.*

*The role of cities as an economic growth hub and growth generator is significant and increasing. Around 68% of the Italian population lives in urban areas where over 40% of Italian GDP is produced. The development of metropolitan networks is a strategic factor in integrated and sustainable collective mobility that can reduce levels of urban congestion and pollutant emissions, with a positive impact on productivity levels and socio-economic integration between the city center and periphery.* The infrastructure gap to be filled is significant and with a notable impact on the competitiveness of Italian urban centers. 






"Local infrastructure development is at the heart of the our strategy to support the country's sustainable growth. The partnership with FS Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane operates in this direction with the aim of accelerating investment in urban mobility, pushing for a process of 'urban transformation' with multiple positive, economic, social, and environmental impacts helping local communities." said CEO of Cassa Depositi and Prestiti, Fabio Gallia.

"FS Italiane, having facilitated high-speed travel between Italian cities with our Frecce trains, now commits itself to overcoming the urban infrastructure gap by designing, implementing and managing, in collaboration with local partners and local authorities, the necessary infrastructure" added Mazzoncini.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - East branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Novembre
> zona Est*
> 
> *Asta di Manovra: Rinterro solaio di copertura concio “F”*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - Central branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Novembre
> zona Centro*
> 
> *San Babila: Nell’area di stazione è stata avviata la realizzazione dei diaframmi di stazione. Proseguono le attività di risoluzione delle interferenze idriche e fognarie lungo Corso Europa e via Cavallotti e sono terminate le operazioni di bonifica e rimozione della polifora tlc in amianto interferente con il cantiere.*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - West branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Dicembre
> zona Ovest*
> 
> *Solari: Realizzazione consolidamenti*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Certosa tram terminal - updates







































































































































































































http://blog.urbanfile.org/2017/12/12/milano-musocco-cantiere-capolinea-certosa-dicembre-2017/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

IMGP7580 Christmas Tree by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

IMGP7681 Galleria delle Carrozze by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

IMGP7579 Christmas tree, Galleria delle Carrozze by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M2* - Bussero station renovation project



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Forse non me ne ricordavo io, ma il progetto per la riqualificazione della stazione di Bussero M2 non mi pare sia stato postato
> 
> http://www.comune.bussero.mi.it/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CARTELLONE-stampa-A1.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Intersesting video of an S5 train running along _Passante_ tunnel


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Old *Reggio Emilia #92 * tractor in vintage green livery on show at Gorgonzola, where once old Adda tramways pass through till M2 metro line opening



pinomaiuli said:


> metto anche qui il mio contributo ...
> 
> la *Reggio Emilia #92 *in mostra a Gorgonzola
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona Centro*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona Ovest*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona Est*
> 
> ...





prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona Est*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Few more *M4* updates

_Tolstoj station_


Alex1972 said:


> Aggiornamento Tolstoj.
> Buona giornata.


_Gelsomini station_


jacopobianchi said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

2018 Lombardy railways maps released









http://www.regione.lombardia.it/wps...&CACHEID=389f7835-f40c-4db4-83ef-c19b4150eb3d









http://www.regione.lombardia.it/wps...&CACHEID=2cbe3c93-617c-4f33-8ac5-e501962efae0









http://www.regione.lombardia.it/wps...&CACHEID=94d9b80f-21f9-4d7d-bc67-c29d6eb0a0cd


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Certosa tram terminal - update



Steineisen said:


> Proseguono (?) i lavori del nuovo capolinea davanti a Certosa FS:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> mese di Gennaio*
> 
> *Asta di Manovra: Rinterro solaio di copertura concio “E”*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese di Gennaio*
> 
> *S. Babila: Realizzazione diaframmi*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Wesrt branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Gennaio*
> 
> *Solari: Scavo*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* | ON EAST BRANCH THE DIG HAS BEEN COMPLETED
On february the 18th even the second TBM reached the limit of Tricolore station, bringing East stretch to completion.
The video below shows the TBM setting the last of 7.000 galleries cover rings between _Linate Aeroporto_ and _Tricolore_.
Every tunnel is more than 5 km long, which is over 40% of M4 entire lenght.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A today's picture of M4 Tolstoj station



prosugno said:


> *Stazione Tolstoj*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Febbraio
> zona Est*
> 
> *Asta di Manovra - Completamento rinterro solaio di copertura concio “B”*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Febbraio
> zona Centro*
> 
> *S. Babila - Realizzazione diaframmi*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Febbraio
> zona Ovest*
> 
> *Solari - Impermeabilizzazione fondo e pareti laterali*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates 

Consolidating Naviglio canal before TBMs underpass it between Ronchetto and S.Cristoforo station



pinomaiuli said:


> ^^
> 
> mi permetto di ripassarle su imgur.com perché tinypic è bloccato da SSC ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne.../view/italian-transport-funding-approved.html

*Italian transport funding approved*
12 Mar 2018










ITALY: The Ministry of Infrastructure & Transport allocated €190·9m for urban rail projects in seven cities on March 7.

€40m has been earmarked for the upgrade of the Milano – Limbiate interurban tram line. Milano Municipality is contributing a further €103m towards the modernisation of the route, which was suspended for some of 2017 because of poor track conditions

...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

First TBM reaches Tricolore station



Drewx said:


> *Milano, M4, la talpa meccanica spunta in Stazione Tricolore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
And today the second TBM



Drewx said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





papoff said:


> stefania, the 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrbonny said:


> Enjoy!!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Now East branch tunneling is complete


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Certosa tram terminal - update


Drewx said:


> Bene per l'opera infrastrutturale, ma che da dire che anche a livello di arredo urbano e "riqualificazione", hanno fatto un lavoro ottimo!:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 - Quartiere Forlanini station _open day_



prosugno said:


> dal sito del corriere
> 
> open day quartiere Forlanini





Y93 said:


>


Other pics https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157691791642022


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Mock up of future look of station interiors


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

CiniselloHub - U/C

A new polyfunctional and multi-modal hub which forecasts M1-M5 interchange, parking areas for commuters, bus station and bike station.
Everything will be built under a new shopping mall and other venues.

Anyway the renerings of the metro station are not real. Probably beacause the station has been projected and it's now u/c by MM (Metropolitana Milanese) which is not the same contractor of the mall (making this presentation)



Drewx said:


>


In this presentation no tram lines are forecasted while in the past it was an option, like this old image below shows


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* Updates - East branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Marzo
> zona Est*
> 
> *Asta di Manovra - in attesa di spostamento sottoservizi*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - Central branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Marzo
> zona Centro*
> 
> *S. Babila - accantieramento per consolidamenti area soste TBM*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - West branch



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Marzo
> zona Ovest*
> 
> *Solari - Getto sella concio 1*
> ...


----------



## sergiogiorgini (Jun 28, 2009)

(invisible post above due to forum issues, spamming to try and help)


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cancellato


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Tram #15* extension in Rozzano (South Milan) - _updates_
http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/04/1...gamento-della-linea-15-aggiornamento-04-2018/






















































































































Other pics>>>http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/04/1...gamento-della-linea-15-aggiornamento-04-2018/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> mese Aprile*
> 
> *Asta di manovra: Da effettuare sistemazione definitiva sottoservizi*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese Aprile*
> 
> *S. Babila: consolidamenti area soste TBM e realizzazione cordoli guida*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese Aprile*
> 
> *Solari: Getto soletta concio 3*
> ...


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Question: when you mention Linate M4 east branch, are you implying that this line will reach the airport? Grazie


----------



## Drewx (Aug 20, 2016)

kokomo said:


> Question: when you mention Linate M4 east branch, are you implying that this line will reach the airport? Grazie


Yes, the line will reach the airport!


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! And any idea when will that be? Any future map line also, btw? 
Grazie mille (I have been several times to LIN and always hostage of the bus to Centrale)


----------



## Drewx (Aug 20, 2016)

kokomo said:


> Thanks! And any idea when will that be? Any future map line also, btw?
> Grazie mille (I have been several times to LIN and always hostage of the bus to Centrale)


The plan is to open the line by different branches at the time. The first will be the one from Linate to Forlanini FS, or Dateo, in the first half of 2021, while the line will be totally open by the end of 2022!
This is the map of the line:










And this one the complete one:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Grazie! 

Some pictures of my own (dated March 2015)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Video inside M4 Dateo station http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.facebook.com/roberto.can...annuli%20scavi


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Why will there be no transfer between M3 and M4?


----------



## Kraff (Jul 28, 2014)

Arnorian said:


> Why will there be no transfer between M3 and M4?


There is (probably) going to be a pedestrian tunnel connection between Crocetta and Sforza Policlinico.


----------



## Drewx (Aug 20, 2016)

^^Not anymore Crocetta, but Missori!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Drewx said:


> ^^Not anymore Crocetta, but Missori!


Longer inerchange but with less problems to face

Below a hypothesis of the pedestrian tunnel between the two stations


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_ East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Maggio
> zona Est*
> *Avanzamento %:	35,7% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/04/2018*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Maggio
> zona Centro*
> *Avanzamento %:	35,7% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/04/2018*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Maggio
> zona Ovest
> Avanzamento %:	35,7% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/04/2018*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Certosa tram terminal update














































More pics >>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/06/2...per-il-nuovo-capolinea-a-certosa-giugno-2018/


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Milan's metro system now accepts contactless Mastercard and Visa payment

https://www.atm.it/it/ViaggiaConNoi/Pagine/faq_cless.aspx


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> mese di Giugno*
> 
> *Asta di Manovra: Scavi e posa pozzetti per nuova linee antincendio e gas SEA*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Giugno*
> 
> *Solari: Realizzazione strutture interne*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese di Giugno*
> 
> *S. Babila: Diaframmi corpo di stazione *
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

The dig of *M4* West branch tunnels has started today in the morning.
First TBM begins its run from Ronchetto to end at Solari station.
The 'double tunnelling' will last about one year

https://www.facebook.com/pg/beppesal...=page_internal



Drewx said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* - _Susa_, _Argonne_ and _Forlanini F.S._ stations



SurJector said:


> Intanto i lavori proseguono!
> *Susa*: sulle uscite poco progresso, a Nord stanno ancora spostando sottoservizi, hanno sventrato il marciapiede su 50m. Invece hanno fatto la soletta del mezzanino, mi sembra che hanno proseguito nei corridoi di uscita. Sulla foto si vede male ma si può indovinare, se si sa che c'è, tra i due new Jersey a destra. Per altro si vede che hanno fatto anche i pilastri per la soletta di superficie.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*In the city's gay friendly neighborhood, Porta Venezia station (Metro 1 - red line) become "rainbow" permanently. * 










The city's public transportation company, ATM, has accepted the request advanced by the Mayor. 
After that Netflix had launched "Rainbow is the new black" campaign in occasion of the 2018 Milano Gay Pride, a few citizens have asked the Mayor to keep the rainbow ribbons in the station.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 * updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Luglio/Agosto
> zona Est*
> 
> *Linate: Realizzazione copertura lucernario*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_


prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese Luglio/Agosto
> zona Centro*
> 
> *S.Babila: inizio opere di scavo del corpo di stazione*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_ West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Luglio/Agosto
> zona Ovest*
> 
> *Solari: Realizzazione strutture interne*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tomorrow extension of tram line #15 in Rozzano opens









































































Other pics>>>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/09/...15-apertura-prevista-sabato-8-settembre-2018/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^

Testing the tracks


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Today opening day

















HERE OTHER PICS >>>>>>https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/09/08/milano-rozzano-aperto-prolungamento-della-linea-15/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 updates* - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese di Settembre
> zona EST*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 updates* - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese di Settembre
> zona OVEST*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Certosa FS Tram terminal operational, at last



Steineisen said:


> Finalmente si vedono i tram sul nuovo anello di Certosa FS!





Busnotturno95 said:


> Ne metto una notturna anche io...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> mese di Ottobre *
> 
> *Linate - Posa armatura fodere corridoio di collegamento concio 3b*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* update - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese di Ottobre*
> 
> *S. Babila - Corpo stazione*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* update - _West branch_ 



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zone Ovest
> mese di Ottobre*
> 
> *Solari - Realizzazione strutture interne*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Last week mayors of Milan, Sesto San Giovanni, Cinisello Balsamo and Monza found a definitive agreement on M5 extension to Monza



Cristian1989 said:


> Il link per scaricare la scheda tecnica sul prolungamento in oggetto:
> http://download.comune.milano.it/29_11_2018/Prolungamento%20della%20linea%20M5%20da%20Bignami%20a%20Monza%20(1543498237316).pdf?pgpath=/SA_SiteContent/SFOGLIA_NEWS/Notizie_Primo_Piano/Tutte_notizie/consiglio_comunale/20181129_consiglio_prolungamento_m5


The extension will have new 11 stations in 12.6 km
M5 from San Siro Stadio to Monza Brianza (new Northern terminal) will have a total lenght of 24.8 km with 30 stations





































Matteotti station changed position in final version
































































A depot will be built. Currently M5 got a small underground 'depot' at Bignami terminal which is not adequate. 
Now M5 trains which have to front repairs go to M2 depot of Famagosta via an express link at Garibaldi with line 2


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yesterday the first of the two TBMs which will dig the central stretch of M4 have started.

The section of the shield is _9.15m_ wide. That will allow to dig without caring of stations works progress because platforms will be within the tunnel themselves.

Second tunnel boring machine will start next January.
The two TBMs are expected to complete the dig of _4.7 km_ of the stretch (to Solari station) within the begginning of 2020


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_ East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *Linate - Getto fodere corridoio di collegamento concio 3b*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *S. Babila - Perforazioni tampone di fondo*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *Solari - Impermeabilizzazione e realizzazione solettone di fondo e selle*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 - TBM (West branch dig) enters Gelsomini station



jacopobianchi said:


> upload images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Tram line #7* - _Extension approved_

The project to extend tram line number seven from current Anassagora terminal to Adriano-Vipiteno (Milan North-West area) has been approved

The extension is forecasted to open within 2021

A further project to extend the line West to Cascina Gobba metro station (M2) is currently under development.
The whole stretch will be part of a wider project of a tram line wich will cross Milan's Northern districts from East (Terminal Certosa FS) to West (terminal Cascina Gobba M2)





_Green_ - Existing tram tracks
_Orange_ - Extension to Adriano
_Red_ - Extension from Adriano to Cascina Gobba
_Light Green_ - M2





Anassagora - Adriano track in details


























Pics of current line terminal (rails go on to Precotto depot) and the future tramline path

























Extension from Adriano to Cascina Gobba

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>




The whole route of Certosa FS - Cascina Gobba tram line

Source >>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/12/28/milano-zona-adriano-approvato-il-progetto-per-la-tranvia/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M1* - Extension from _Bisceglie_ to _Quartiere degli Olmi_

A step forward to extend metro line 1 (Bisceglie branch) from current Bisceglie terminal to Quartiere degli Olmi as Milan Municipality approved the preliminary project to determine technical feasibility and economical sustainability.

The extension is extimated to cost about 350 mio euros and works are expected to start in late 2021 or beginning 2022 to end in 2026






https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/12/28/milano-trasporti-la-m1-sino-a-baggio/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
More details

_The extension will have a total lenght of 3.3 km and will be almost interelly underground.
It will consist of three stations (Parri - Baggio - Q.re Olmi) wich will have a standard contruction tipology and a train depot after the terminal station

Construction of a double track tunnel by a TBM for almost the full lenght is expected

The depot will rise on an area of 150.000 m2 contiguos to Settimo Milanese municipality. It will have a capacity to accomodate 12 trains _


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/passenger/metros/funding-approved-for-milan-metro-extension/

*Funding approved for Milan metro extension*
Jan 4, 2019










_THE Italian government has agreed to contribute €900m towards the cost of building an extension to Line 5 of the Milan metro, while Lombardy region will provide the remaining €350m_

The national government will fund its share in tranches starting with €15m this year, €10m in 2020, €25m in 2021 with further amounts allocated in the following years up to 2027.

The project will double the length of Line M5 by adding a 12.8km northern extension from Bignami to Monza FS station. There will be four stations in Cinisello Balsamo and seven in Monza.

Construction is planned to start in 2021 with completion foreseen in 2026. Milan is bidding to host the 2026 Winter Olympic Games

...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona EST
> Avanzamento %:	42,9% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/11/2018 *
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* update - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona CENTRO
> Avanzamento %:	42,9% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/11/2018 *
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *update - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> zona Ovest
> mese Dicembre
> Avanzamento %:	42,9% (intera linea) a tutto il 30/11/2018 *
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Project for *Sant'Ambrogio station* (M4 - blue line). The new solution - approved by the Superintendance of Cultural Heritage and Landscape, municipality of Milan- regards the main entrance to the station and the connection between the lines M2 and M4.

















































https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac..._ambrogio-217017693/#gallery-slider=217018346


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

More details about proposed M1 Bisceglie branch extension



Xesar said:


> ^^ Interessante e finalmente qualcosa di concreto da commentare anche sotto il profilo tecnico.
> 
> Qualche osservazione al volo sul prolungamento: :2cents:
> 1. La galleria scavata con la TBM è singola a doppio binario, con pozzo di calaggio indicato presso il deposito e pozzo di estrazione presso l'asta di manovra di Bisceglie. Quindi le notizie del mese scorso secondo le quali le TBM sarebbero state addirittura due -cosa parzialmente giustificabile solo nel caso di una doppia galleria come a Pero- non trovano riscontro.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/passenger/light-rail/stadler-selected-milan-tram-order/

*Stadler selected for Milan tram order*
Feb 5, 2019

_STADLER Rail Valencia has emerged as the frontrunner for a framework contract to supply up to 80 low-floor LRVs to Milan Transport (ATM)_

The six-year deal includes up to 50 vehicles for the urban tram network and up to 30 vehicles for the interurban lines to Limbiate and Desio, with an initial order for 30 units.

The 1445mm-gauge 600V dc vehicles will be up to 26m long

...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal
> 
> https://www.railjournal.com/passenger/light-rail/stadler-selected-milan-tram-order/
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori metropolitana 4
> mese di Gennaio
> zona EST*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 updates* - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> metropolitana 4
> mese Aprile*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 updates* - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> metropolitana 4
> mese Aprile*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M1 extension to Bettola

Some shot of Bettola station. Apparently they're preparing for station completion after some years of 'stand-by' situation


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* - Pics of LINATE station taken during today's visit at M4 _'open day'_



Drewx said:


> Linate:





Drewx said:


> Alcuni rendering della stazione:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Other pictures of Linate station

































MORE PICS >>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/05/...KjeKIhdNvf_6ZToErQ1m9SfbLrU06Hy-RDKgLrDynxz2w


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

340103047


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates


First TBM reached Solari station. Digging works of 'down' (_impair_) tunnel have ended

The TBM left Foppa station on June 15th digging 294 metres of tunnel in just 10 days, averagely 29 metres per day.

It started to dig in July 2018 from _Manufatto Ronchetto_ 

Within few days the second TBM is expected to reach Solari station as well.
The whole West branch tunnels will be completed and works to lay the tracks will start


SurJector said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

First M4 train lowered in tunnel at Linate station to start testing



GENIUS LOCI said:


> https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...l9Gp3TUPOhaw7K051qeeaJiwTcgSiRWDfx-OopOFXnQ#1


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Radical renewal of Sesto FS railways station (interchanging with metro line 1) approved







Current railway station


MORE PICS >>>>>https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/07/...o-esecutivo-della-nuova-stazione-ferroviaria/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Some videos


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M4 trainset testing started



pinomaiuli said:


> *Milano, iniziano i test sul primo treno della M4*
> 
> dentro
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* Updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamenti lavori zona Est
> mese di Agosto*
> 
> *Linate - Posa massetto alleggerito copertura piana edificio Kiss & Ride*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Agosto*
> 
> *Solari - Messa in opera carroponte per smontaggio TBM*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori mese di Agosto
> zona Centro*
> 
> *S. Babila - consolidamenti cunicoli di collegamento*
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here in my city in Brazil we have a few trams imported from Milan


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ Nope! These tram seem more those of Turin, certainly not Milan.
Anyway: great job of restorationkay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Of course they're Turin's ones


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

How could I not have noticed, they are even in the opening of my Piedmontese Language video!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori metropolitana 4
> mese di Settembre
> zona Est*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori metropolitana 4
> mese di Settembre
> zona Centro*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _West branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori metropolitana 4
> mese di Settembre
> zona Ovest*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - _East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Est
> metropolitana 4
> mese di Ottobre*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4 *updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> metropolitana 4
> mese di ottobre*
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_ West branch_


prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori metropolitana 4
> zona Ovest
> mese di Ottobre*
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAWEX-fKtmWogDMUDJZeZnl8wBm3DfD6F


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Tramway Network (181.8 km length)


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A little tour at *Linate M4 station*























Bonus pics - *Forlanini FS station*





MORE PICS >>>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/12/...N6teYTUr7haKBYnCrI66SfQeNOm13wb2rKHlgJXf3W-qs


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates -_Eastern branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento zona Est
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *Linate - Posa dei pannelli di rivestimento pensilina Kiss & Ride*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Central branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Centro
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *S. Babila - Consolidamenti cunicoli di collegamento, realizzazione scala di uscita*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates - _Western branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori zona Ovest
> mese di Novembre*
> 
> *Foppa - Realizzazione solaio copertura*
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M1* Northern extension beyond Sesto FS




























https://cantierimm.mmspa.eu/


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

An old tram in Milan


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

New _Caravaggio_ trainset for *Trenord*



pinomaiuli said:


> mia gallery sul nuovo Caravaggio in servizio sulla S11
> 
> Milano Garibaldi 2019 - Nuovo treno Caravaggio
> 
> ...


GALLERY >>>> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157712304743467


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

M2 tunnel entrance between Cimiano and Udine stations


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*M4* updates-_ East branch_



prosugno said:


> *Aggiornamento lavori
> mese Dicembre
> zona Est*
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Subway - alternative map 🤣


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I read the first section of new M4 metro line is going to open soon.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

IThomas said:


> Subway - alternative map 🤣


It looks funny, but not very useful.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to link you a video I made on the story which brought up to Milan's metro construction.
Switch to English subtitles


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is there an official opening date for the first stretch of M4 metro line?


----------



## Dane1102 (Aug 1, 2014)

LtBk said:


> Is there an official opening date for the first stretch of M4 metro line?


Not yet. Yesterday, the mayor only said ”it’s a matter of few weeks”


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

LtBk said:


> Is there an official opening date for the first stretch of M4 metro line?


Now there is. Nov. 26th


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*On M6 metro line*








Milano | Mobilità – M6, la linea Rosa e il "misterioso" braccio verso Città Studi e Loreto - Urbanfile Blog


Un'ipotesi di M6 la linea rosa




blog.urbanfile.org





Not really an update, but a diagram from administration where we could spot a branch going North toward Loreto M1-M2 interchange.
That was an unknown hypothesis till now. We don't know if they're still thinking to build it or if it is a rejected hypothesis.

Here a recreated rendering of the slide that was shown












Here a rendering of the 'wider' route previously with the branch


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*M4 - Blue Line
The first branch of the Blue Line will finally open on November 26th.* Opening delays were caused by the Coronavirus pandemic. *The first stops available by November will be: Linate, Forlanini, Forlanini FS, Argonne, Susa, Dateo. Two additional stations -Tricolore and San Babila- are scheduled to open by June 2023. This will allow reach Linate airport from the other metro lines. *In the end, the M4 will count 21 stops to transport 86 million passengers a year on a fleet of 40 trains (plus 7). The frequency at peak times will be 90 seconds. With the fourth line fully operational, Milan will count on 118 kilometers of lines and 136 stations (excluding planned extensions and new lines).

*







*
source


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milano | Mobilità - ATM: in arrivo 46 nuovi treni Hitachi per la metropolitana - Urbanfile Blog


Prosegue l’imponente piano investimenti di Atm




blog.urbanfile.org





46 new trains ordered for M1-M2-M3

Hitachi new model


----------



## Lombardia1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

Saturday morning open new metro 4 Milan!


----------



## Lombardia1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

https://www.milanotoday.it/attualita/metro-4-blu-apre-26-novembre.html


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The first section of the new 'Blue Line' finally opens today*. *The stops already available are: Linate, Forlanini, Forlanini FS, Argonne, Susa, Dateo. Two additional stations -Tricolore and San Babila- are scheduled to open by June 2023. This will allow reaching Linate airport from the other metro lines. The rest of the stations will be open by October 2024.* In the end, the M4 will count 15.2 km in length and 21 stations to transport 86 million passengers a year on a fleet of 40 trains (plus 7), capable of reducing annual CO2 emissions by 30,000 tons. The frequency at peak times will be 90 seconds. With the fourth line fully operational, Milan will count on 118 kilometers of lines and 136 stations (excluding planned extensions and new lines).

M4 is entirely underground and fully automated (driverless): it connects Milano Linate Airport to Milano San Cristoforo railway station. Crossing the historic center, it allows rapid movements along the city's east/south-west route, and a significant reduction in road traffic. Besides the interchange with Linate airport, the work also has two interchange stations with the existing underground line: with the red line, at San Babila station; with the green line, at Sant'Ambrogio. It is connected to the suburban railway lines in the Forlanini FS, Dateo and San Cristoforo stations. The work is connected to the yellow line in the Missori station, thanks to a short pedestrian connection that starts from Sforza Policlinico station.




























































source

Inauguration journey with Lombardia Region Governor, Milan Mayor, Italy's Minister for Infrastructures and Sustainable Transports.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

New stretch M4 subway Milan

"Dateo" station































source:Urbanfile Home Page -


----------



## Dane1102 (Aug 1, 2014)

^Brick, I post here too the video you already posted on the italian thread, it’s a good one







More pictures available here 


BENVENUTA M4! Le prime foto dell’inaugurazione | METRORICERCHE Blog


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Metro 4*
Opening of the first section: Linate Aeroporto-Dateo. New photos and videos.

























































































































source


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Switch to English subtitles


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Magic word here is "automated".

Well done Milano


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats to Milan on the newest metro line, even if it's not completed yet. BTW, what is the next public transport project to be done?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

LtBk said:


> Congrats to Milan on the newest metro line, even if it's not completed yet. BTW, what is the next public transport project to be done?


Well.
In few days new railway station Tibaldi, on rail ring, will enter service as part of S9 line.
Next year another branch of M4 will be completed, two more stations to San Babila M1 interchange, and the whole line will open within 2024.
U/C M1 extension to Monza Bettola will open next year. Hopefully, as there were toooooo many delays on this stretch and i don't believe in work completion date anymore for that one.

Tramways. Currently an extension of line 7 is u/c and will open next year, while another branch will start construction soon. They lately piece by piece will draw a 14 km passingby tramline in Northern districts of the city, from Cascina Gobba M2 to Certosa FS rail station.
Then there is the project to build a new tram line from Repetti M4 to Rogoredo FS/M3. It will be numbered as 13. I also mentioned it in the video.
There is also the project to extend tramline 24 toward South.
For all these things the completion is forecasted within 2026

Horizon 2030.
M1 Bisceglie branch extended to Q.re degli Olmi (a 3.3 km extension). Even a new depot will be built. This was already funded
M2 Cologno Nord branch will be extended one more stop North to Brugherio, while, to reach Vimercate, which was at first meant to be reached by metro as well, they're thinking to build a light rail (a tramway, essentially)
M3 extended South East from San Donato to Peschiera Borromeo. As for M2, to get further toward Paullo, instead of extending the metro line they're thinking to build a light rail line.
M4 an already funded East extension to Segrate Porta Est (Segrate East Gate), which will be a transportation hub, with interchange with railways, S lines, regional lines and High Speed.
More uncertain South Western extension beyond San Cristoforo terminus. The final route is still under study
M5 a huge extension North beyond Bignami (more than 12 km) that alone will double the line lenght and will serve Monza. Already funded. Even a (truly needed) depot is planned.
A further extension beyond San Siro Stadio to Settimo Milanese is in the plans.

About railways, most relevant project is to build a 'circle' line on urban rail ring (Tibaldi station I previously mentioned is part of this project). Basically they will build new stations along the existing infrastructure to create a (half) ring shaped urban service.

Tram. Extension of tramline 2 toward North to Villapizzone station and South to San Cristoforo FS/M4
Tramline to Seregno and Limbiate (rebuilt of existing tracks for the latter). Extension of tramline 15 beyond Rozzano current terminus. Light rail from Rho Fiera FS/M1 to Arese/Lainate (where they're planning to refunctionalize an old rail track, used by a dismissed factory, for S lines service)

I think that pretty everything (hope didn't miss anything) about the certain planned infrastructures.
Now something more uncertain.

M6!
They're currently starting to seriously plan an M6. A study has been funded to determine the final route.
For what we know today (which is not much and lacks of an 'official seal') the route will start from Ponte Lambro (South East) and will have two branches that will divide to create a sort of (half, again) circle. That's what they want to do, but the study will verify which route will be more convenient. So the outcome could even be completely different
Then there are planned extension for the other lines
M2 beyond Gessate and beyond Assago Forum
M3 beyond Comasina
M5 beyond Settimo Milanese toward Magenta

I won't say anything about tramlines, because this is the most uncertain field.
Surely Scalo Farini development forecasts a tram infrastructure passing by, but that's it.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Are there plans to increase suburban rail frequencies?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Do you like LEGO?






😁


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Some photos of Milano Centrale Rail Station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milano | Macconago - Via libera al progetto di fattibilità per il prolungamento del 24, da Selvanesco allo Ieo - Urbanfile Blog


Passo avanti per il prolungamento della tranvia 24, dal quartiere Selvanesco all’Istituto Europeo di Oncologia (Ieo) a Macconago. È stato approvato dalla Giunta Comunale il progetto di fattibilità tecnico-economica, necessario per l’inserimento nel prossimo programma triennale delle opere...




blog.urbanfile.org


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tibaldi. New S line(s) station.

Switch to English subs


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milano Cadorna will be reborn with an €980 million makeover.*
New hanging citadel and rail tracks covered by green.

Milano Cadorna Station
*







*​


> Redevelop the Milano Cadorna Station, an area of the city near the Sforza Castle that is currently unusable, focusing on a "sustainable soul". This is the proposal behind an 980 million euros makeover, financed by public and private funds. *"We are working to cover the rail tracks, a large area which today represents an urban wound in the city center," *said Carlo Masseroli. *"What we propose is the regeneration of the entire internal part of the Cadorna station, which as we see it, also due to its centrality, should assume the role of an international crossroads".*





> *The first point is to exploit the unexpressed potential in terms of the intermodality of the station: an exchange point between train, metro and airport connection, but also to develop its cycling and walking paths.* At the heart of the project, however, is the desire to transform the area into a green district that will connect the place with the existing Sempione Park.* There will also be space for the "Oxygen Factory", a scientific center *where it will be possible to experiment with technological innovations from all over the world for the improvement of air quality in collaboration with the Milan Polytechnic University.





> In this context, *economic sustainability will be guaranteed by the construction of hospitality, residential, shopping and service buildings*. If confirmation should arrive in the summer, the last step will be the opening of the international tender for the assignment of the works, which could start between the end of 2025 and the beginning of 2026.


ilgiorno.it / milanofinanza.it / mark-up.it

Rail tracks leading to Milano Cadorna Station







*The initiative is part of the "Fili" Plan. See more in the previous post.*


----------



## Lombardia1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

New branch of metro 5(lilac)towards Monza work start in 2024


----------



## Lombardia1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

Milan metro in 2030


----------



## pccvspw999 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lombardia1970 said:


> Milan metro in 2030
> View attachment 4384090


There is no chance that this plan will come to fruition, not in 2030 neither in 2040.
Some of these extensions are quite controversial and will probably not been build.
I cannot understand why even posting those kind of unreal maps. Where did You find it? It’s already outdated!


----------



## kwastell (Dec 2, 2012)

It’s interesting though. It gives an outline that isn’t too far off what is proposed. I thought the M6 was meant to connect Baranzate with Ponte Lambro and Opera. I think the latest plans for M3 are to end at Peschiera Borromeo with a tram thereafter. But the M4 to Segrate, M2 to Vimercate, M1 to Olmi/Baggio and M5 to Monza appear to be planned or/and back on track for the next 10 years or so, aren’t they? Is that not correct?


----------



## Lombardia1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

pccvspw999 said:


> There is no chance that this plan will come to fruition, not in 2030 neither in 2040.
> Some of these extensions are quite controversial and will probably not been build.
> I cannot understand why even posting those kind of unreal maps. Where did You find it? It’s already outdated!


I have found on the local newspaper of Milan..i don't know if are true


----------

